# New cycle - onwards and upwards



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies - here we go again, thought I would start a new thread for all those of who didn't manage a :bfp: last time and are moving on to a new cycle and about to go through the monthly madness all over again.

Who's with me! :flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies - here we go again, thought I would start a new thread for all those of who didn't manage a :bfp: last time and are moving on to a new cycle and about to go through the monthly madness all over again.
> 
> Who's with me! :flower:

I'm 100% with you!!! I'm after one of those New Year/ Birthday baby's!!! lol
I am enjoying the peace whilst it last, then it's onto the madness of working up to ov and the dreaded TWW.
I have gone and booked myself in for some fertility reflexology on Monday.
the lady says it is the perfect time in my cycle. I will then go again after I have ov'd to help with implantation. If nothing else it may make me less stressed about the whole TTC business. 

Good luck all!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies - here we go again, thought I would start a new thread for all those of who didn't manage a :bfp: last time and are moving on to a new cycle and about to go through the monthly madness all over again.
> 
> Who's with me! :flower:
> 
> I'm 100% with you!!! I'm after one of those New Year/ Birthday baby's!!! lol
> I am enjoying the peace whilst it last, then it's onto the madness of working up to ov and the dreaded TWW.
> I have gone and booked myself in for some fertility reflexology on Monday.
> the lady says it is the perfect time in my cycle. I will then go again after I have ov'd to help with implantation. If nothing else it may make me less stressed about the whole TTC business.
> 
> Good luck all!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Oh some reflexology sounds lovely - you get to relax and be pampered! My craziness hit an all time high today and I ordered a CBFM, not sure how that is going to help me with my regular cycles and pretty much knowing when I ov but I felt the need to do something.

This is a TMI moment, but I actually feel like I'm having a proper AF after coming off BC in Jan, the last 2 were super light but this feels like a proper clean out! Maybe that is a good sign or maybe I'm just hoping too much.

I rather like the idea of being heavily pregnant at Christmas, so bring on those 2012 and in your case birthday babies! :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies - here we go again, thought I would start a new thread for all those of who didn't manage a :bfp: last time and are moving on to a new cycle and about to go through the monthly madness all over again.
> 
> Who's with me! :flower:
> 
> I'm 100% with you!!! I'm after one of those New Year/ Birthday baby's!!! lol
> I am enjoying the peace whilst it last, then it's onto the madness of working up to ov and the dreaded TWW.
> I have gone and booked myself in for some fertility reflexology on Monday.
> the lady says it is the perfect time in my cycle. I will then go again after I have ov'd to help with implantation. If nothing else it may make me less stressed about the whole TTC business.
> 
> Good luck all!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh some reflexology sounds lovely - you get to relax and be pampered! My craziness hit an all time high today and I ordered a CBFM, not sure how that is going to help me with my regular cycles and pretty much knowing when I ov but I felt the need to do something.
> 
> This is a TMI moment, but I actually feel like I'm having a proper AF after coming off BC in Jan, the last 2 were super light but this feels like a proper clean out! Maybe that is a good sign or maybe I'm just hoping too much.
> 
> I rather like the idea of being heavily pregnant at Christmas, so bring on those 2012 and in your case birthday babies! :hugs:Click to expand...

OMG! That is sooo strange that you say that about your period.
I was thinking last night and today that this month seems so much more like a proper period. Heavier and slighlty more painful, but not in a bad or worrying way. Like you say, feels like a good clear out. LOL:thumbup:
I looked into the cbfm, but decided to give it a miss this month as I'm not too sure what it will do for me exactly. I think my "need to do something" bit is shelling out for the reflexology! oh and I started taking evening primrose oil caps to help with cm.
I guess the only downside to being big and pregnant at Christmas is not being able to indulge in all those lovely tasty alcoholic tipples - a small price to pay though.:happydance:

:dust::dust:


----------



## GraceFace

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies - here we go again, thought I would start a new thread for all those of who didn't manage a :bfp: last time and are moving on to a new cycle and about to go through the monthly madness all over again.
> 
> Who's with me! :flower:
> 
> I'm 100% with you!!! I'm after one of those New Year/ Birthday baby's!!! lol
> I am enjoying the peace whilst it last, then it's onto the madness of working up to ov and the dreaded TWW.
> I have gone and booked myself in for some fertility reflexology on Monday.
> the lady says it is the perfect time in my cycle. I will then go again after I have ov'd to help with implantation. If nothing else it may make me less stressed about the whole TTC business.
> 
> Good luck all!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh some reflexology sounds lovely - you get to relax and be pampered! My craziness hit an all time high today and I ordered a CBFM, not sure how that is going to help me with my regular cycles and pretty much knowing when I ov but I felt the need to do something.
> 
> This is a TMI moment, but I actually feel like I'm having a proper AF after coming off BC in Jan, the last 2 were super light but this feels like a proper clean out! Maybe that is a good sign or maybe I'm just hoping too much.
> 
> I rather like the idea of being heavily pregnant at Christmas, so bring on those 2012 and in your case birthday babies! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG! That is sooo strange that you say that about your period.
> I was thinking last night and today that this month seems so much more like a proper period. Heavier and slighlty more painful, but not in a bad or worrying way. Like you say, feels like a good clear out. LOL:thumbup:
> I looked into the cbfm, but decided to give it a miss this month as I'm not too sure what it will do for me exactly. I think my "need to do something" bit is shelling out for the reflexology! oh and I started taking evening primrose oil caps to help with cm.
> I guess the only downside to being big and pregnant at Christmas is not being able to indulge in all those lovely tasty alcoholic tipples - a small price to pay though.:happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Here!

This month I'm getting some OPKs and the good ones! Started taking DHEA and have B complex for the 2ww. Still taking my multivitamin and folic acid as well. I also want to try soy iso's next month so I'll be grabbing those BEFORE this cycle ends so I don't have to run out like a mad woman CD1! I also looked into acupuncture, but the nearest site is over an hour away. I'll be keeping a watchful eye out for you gals! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## velo

GraceFace said:


> Here!
> 
> This month I'm getting some OPKs and the good ones! Started taking DHEA and have B complex for the 2ww. Still taking my multivitamin and folic acid as well. I also want to try soy iso's next month so I'll be grabbing those BEFORE this cycle ends so I don't have to run out like a mad woman CD1! I also looked into acupuncture, but the nearest site is over an hour away. I'll be keeping a watchful eye out for you gals!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

What are soy iso's?


----------



## mommyjill

:hugs:just wanted to say good luck to you all.

im nearing the end of my cycle, feel a bit different but mind has been playing games with me the whole time so not looking too much into that.

testing on sunday when af is due fingers x 

but might be joining you in here very soon :nope::nope:hope not though ( no offence:thumbup:)

Trying to stay positive

so good luck ladies - this is going to be YOUR cycle!!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi am new here :kiss:Am def with u.am on day five of my cycle and trying to be positive for next month:hugs:Great to have you all.xxxxx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 - that is weird about you feeling the same way, maybe it just takes a couple of months off BC to let everything settle - here's hoping :flower: I'd happily give up anything to be heavily preggers at Christmas!

GraceFace - I might well be coming to you for some advice next month on the soy iso's! Hopefully the OPKs will do the job for you this month too :flower:

Hello Velo -:hi: 

Mommyjill - I sincerely hope you won't be joining us - all the best for your :bfp:

Desperado167 - welcome and lets hope your stay here is a short and successful one :hi:


----------



## GraceFace

velo said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Here!
> 
> This month I'm getting some OPKs and the good ones! Started taking DHEA and have B complex for the 2ww. Still taking my multivitamin and folic acid as well. I also want to try soy iso's next month so I'll be grabbing those BEFORE this cycle ends so I don't have to run out like a mad woman CD1! I also looked into acupuncture, but the nearest site is over an hour away. I'll be keeping a watchful eye out for you gals!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> What are soy iso's?Click to expand...

Velo and Storm, I'm talking about soy isoflavins - similar effects to the prescription Clomid. There is a thread here in the TTC forum, I believe, and tons of info on the web. I'll post the link for you in this thread when I find it. Storm, it's a toss up as I thought ttc would be easier and I really thought I'd need no help other than regulating my cycles after depo and watching my fertile signs(yeah, LOL! NOT!), but I'm a bit terrified what the result of taking the soy will be with me and I still need more info regarding if the use of soy is okay for me. I've got the days down -CD1-5 and the dosage. It's the other factors with estrogen and FSH that I'm worried about.


----------



## Claireyb1

GraceFace said:


> velo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Here!
> 
> This month I'm getting some OPKs and the good ones! Started taking DHEA and have B complex for the 2ww. Still taking my multivitamin and folic acid as well. I also want to try soy iso's next month so I'll be grabbing those BEFORE this cycle ends so I don't have to run out like a mad woman CD1! I also looked into acupuncture, but the nearest site is over an hour away. I'll be keeping a watchful eye out for you gals!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> What are soy iso's?Click to expand...
> 
> Velo and Storm, I'm talking about soy isoflavins - similar effects to the prescription Clomid. There is a thread here in the TTC forum, I believe, and tons of info on the web. I'll post the link for you in this thread when I find it. Storm, it's a toss up as I thought ttc would be easier and I really thought I'd need no help other than regulating my cycles after depo and watching my fertile signs(yeah, LOL! NOT!), but I'm a bit terrified what the result of taking the soy will be with me and I still need more info regarding if the use of soy is okay for me. I've got the days down -CD1-5 and the dosage. It's the other factors with estrogen and FSH that I'm worried about.Click to expand...

I looked into the soy iso's but got a bit scared, so I think it may be something I might look at again in the future if I am unsuccesful this month.
Storm,yes I too would happily give up whatever to be rubbing my big fat preg tum over Christmas!!! here's hoping!!! Hopefully the "proper" period is a good sign for us both.:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Claireyb1 said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Here!
> 
> This month I'm getting some OPKs and the good ones! Started taking DHEA and have B complex for the 2ww. Still taking my multivitamin and folic acid as well. I also want to try soy iso's next month so I'll be grabbing those BEFORE this cycle ends so I don't have to run out like a mad woman CD1! I also looked into acupuncture, but the nearest site is over an hour away. I'll be keeping a watchful eye out for you gals!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> What are soy iso's?Click to expand...
> 
> Velo and Storm, I'm talking about soy isoflavins - similar effects to the prescription Clomid. There is a thread here in the TTC forum, I believe, and tons of info on the web. I'll post the link for you in this thread when I find it. Storm, it's a toss up as I thought ttc would be easier and I really thought I'd need no help other than regulating my cycles after depo and watching my fertile signs(yeah, LOL! NOT!), but I'm a bit terrified what the result of taking the soy will be with me and I still need more info regarding if the use of soy is okay for me. I've got the days down -CD1-5 and the dosage. It's the other factors with estrogen and FSH that I'm worried about.Click to expand...
> 
> I looked into the soy iso's but got a bit scared, so I think it may be something I might look at again in the future if I am unsuccesful this month.
> Storm,yes I too would happily give up whatever to be rubbing my big fat preg tum over Christmas!!! here's hoping!!! Hopefully the "proper" period is a good sign for us both.:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I still haven't found the link. If anyone has it saved to favorites and can post it I'd be greatful!

Clairey - I am looking for help with ovulation, which is the main reason for trying soy. I've had bleeding "once a month", but signs point to annovulatory cycles since coming off depo. This last cycle may have been the first time I actually ovulated since taking that first and only shot early last May. Looking for a something to start a good ovulation that I can actually feel now. It's been a very long time since I had that sensation that the slightest twinge has me thinking "this is it!", but I really think my body was working up to it and failed miserably...


----------



## Claireyb1

GraceFace said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Here!
> 
> This month I'm getting some OPKs and the good ones! Started taking DHEA and have B complex for the 2ww. Still taking my multivitamin and folic acid as well. I also want to try soy iso's next month so I'll be grabbing those BEFORE this cycle ends so I don't have to run out like a mad woman CD1! I also looked into acupuncture, but the nearest site is over an hour away. I'll be keeping a watchful eye out for you gals!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> What are soy iso's?Click to expand...
> 
> Velo and Storm, I'm talking about soy isoflavins - similar effects to the prescription Clomid. There is a thread here in the TTC forum, I believe, and tons of info on the web. I'll post the link for you in this thread when I find it. Storm, it's a toss up as I thought ttc would be easier and I really thought I'd need no help other than regulating my cycles after depo and watching my fertile signs(yeah, LOL! NOT!), but I'm a bit terrified what the result of taking the soy will be with me and I still need more info regarding if the use of soy is okay for me. I've got the days down -CD1-5 and the dosage. It's the other factors with estrogen and FSH that I'm worried about.Click to expand...
> 
> I looked into the soy iso's but got a bit scared, so I think it may be something I might look at again in the future if I am unsuccesful this month.
> Storm,yes I too would happily give up whatever to be rubbing my big fat preg tum over Christmas!!! here's hoping!!! Hopefully the "proper" period is a good sign for us both.:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I still haven't found the link. If anyone has it saved to favorites and can post it I'd be greatful!
> 
> Clairey - I am looking for help with ovulation, which is the main reason for trying soy. I've had bleeding "once a month", but signs point to annovulatory cycles since coming off depo. This last cycle may have been the first time I actually ovulated since taking that first and only shot early last May. Looking for a something to start a good ovulation that I can actually feel now. It's been a very long time since I had that sensation that the slightest twinge has me thinking "this is it!", but I really think my body was working up to it and failed miserably...Click to expand...

Hi Graceface, well hopefully the soy will get things going again for you in the ov dept.
was it that you just didn't feel any ov pain that you think you haven't been ov'ing? or is it something else that makes you think that you have been annovulatory? 
Good luck with it and let us know how you get on.
:hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Claireyb1 said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Here!
> 
> This month I'm getting some OPKs and the good ones! Started taking DHEA and have B complex for the 2ww. Still taking my multivitamin and folic acid as well. I also want to try soy iso's next month so I'll be grabbing those BEFORE this cycle ends so I don't have to run out like a mad woman CD1! I also looked into acupuncture, but the nearest site is over an hour away. I'll be keeping a watchful eye out for you gals!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> What are soy iso's?Click to expand...
> 
> Velo and Storm, I'm talking about soy isoflavins - similar effects to the prescription Clomid. There is a thread here in the TTC forum, I believe, and tons of info on the web. I'll post the link for you in this thread when I find it. Storm, it's a toss up as I thought ttc would be easier and I really thought I'd need no help other than regulating my cycles after depo and watching my fertile signs(yeah, LOL! NOT!), but I'm a bit terrified what the result of taking the soy will be with me and I still need more info regarding if the use of soy is okay for me. I've got the days down -CD1-5 and the dosage. It's the other factors with estrogen and FSH that I'm worried about.Click to expand...
> 
> I looked into the soy iso's but got a bit scared, so I think it may be something I might look at again in the future if I am unsuccesful this month.
> Storm,yes I too would happily give up whatever to be rubbing my big fat preg tum over Christmas!!! here's hoping!!! Hopefully the "proper" period is a good sign for us both.:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I still haven't found the link. If anyone has it saved to favorites and can post it I'd be greatful!
> 
> Clairey - I am looking for help with ovulation, which is the main reason for trying soy. I've had bleeding "once a month", but signs point to annovulatory cycles since coming off depo. This last cycle may have been the first time I actually ovulated since taking that first and only shot early last May. Looking for a something to start a good ovulation that I can actually feel now. It's been a very long time since I had that sensation that the slightest twinge has me thinking "this is it!", but I really think my body was working up to it and failed miserably...Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Graceface, well hopefully the soy will get things going again for you in the ov dept.
> was it that you just didn't feel any ov pain that you think you haven't been ov'ing? or is it something else that makes you think that you have been annovulatory?
> Good luck with it and let us know how you get on.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Well, Clairey, I used NFP all my early years until my ex had a vasectomy 10ish years ago. I always felt ovulation pains so it was easy to time sex for either planning or preventing That is until I hit 29 and my ovulation came earlier than expected, which resulted in my last baby! I guess I'm really afraid that I'm on my last days and menopause is around the corner, hence the reason for jump starting ovulation. As for thinking maybe I haven't ovulated, you can bleed without ovulating and vice versa. I say maybe because i don't chart so there really is no way to say for sure. It's just a gut feeling I have. Depo sure messed with my body. That IS for sure!


----------



## Claireyb1

GraceFace said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Here!
> 
> This month I'm getting some OPKs and the good ones! Started taking DHEA and have B complex for the 2ww. Still taking my multivitamin and folic acid as well. I also want to try soy iso's next month so I'll be grabbing those BEFORE this cycle ends so I don't have to run out like a mad woman CD1! I also looked into acupuncture, but the nearest site is over an hour away. I'll be keeping a watchful eye out for you gals!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> What are soy iso's?Click to expand...
> 
> Velo and Storm, I'm talking about soy isoflavins - similar effects to the prescription Clomid. There is a thread here in the TTC forum, I believe, and tons of info on the web. I'll post the link for you in this thread when I find it. Storm, it's a toss up as I thought ttc would be easier and I really thought I'd need no help other than regulating my cycles after depo and watching my fertile signs(yeah, LOL! NOT!), but I'm a bit terrified what the result of taking the soy will be with me and I still need more info regarding if the use of soy is okay for me. I've got the days down -CD1-5 and the dosage. It's the other factors with estrogen and FSH that I'm worried about.Click to expand...
> 
> I looked into the soy iso's but got a bit scared, so I think it may be something I might look at again in the future if I am unsuccesful this month.
> Storm,yes I too would happily give up whatever to be rubbing my big fat preg tum over Christmas!!! here's hoping!!! Hopefully the "proper" period is a good sign for us both.:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I still haven't found the link. If anyone has it saved to favorites and can post it I'd be greatful!
> 
> Clairey - I am looking for help with ovulation, which is the main reason for trying soy. I've had bleeding "once a month", but signs point to annovulatory cycles since coming off depo. This last cycle may have been the first time I actually ovulated since taking that first and only shot early last May. Looking for a something to start a good ovulation that I can actually feel now. It's been a very long time since I had that sensation that the slightest twinge has me thinking "this is it!", but I really think my body was working up to it and failed miserably...Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Graceface, well hopefully the soy will get things going again for you in the ov dept.
> was it that you just didn't feel any ov pain that you think you haven't been ov'ing? or is it something else that makes you think that you have been annovulatory?
> Good luck with it and let us know how you get on.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Clairey, I used NFP all my early years until my ex had a vasectomy 10ish years ago. I always felt ovulation pains so it was easy to time sex for either planning or preventing That is until I hit 29 and my ovulation came earlier than expected, which resulted in my last baby! I guess I'm really afraid that I'm on my last days and menopause is around the corner, hence the reason for jump starting ovulation. As for thinking maybe I haven't ovulated, you can bleed without ovulating and vice versa. I say maybe because i don't chart so there really is no way to say for sure. It's just a gut feeling I have. Depo sure messed with my body. That IS for sure!Click to expand...

I don't chart either so I have no def way of know if I def ov or not myself.
I get the LH surge on the opk's but that as they say can happen even if you don't ovulate.
It's all so confusing.
Hopefully your body is just being naughty and will jump into line ASAP.:thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

:hugs:


Claireyb1 said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> velo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> Here!
> 
> This month I'm getting some OPKs and the good ones! Started taking DHEA and have B complex for the 2ww. Still taking my multivitamin and folic acid as well. I also want to try soy iso's next month so I'll be grabbing those BEFORE this cycle ends so I don't have to run out like a mad woman CD1! I also looked into acupuncture, but the nearest site is over an hour away. I'll be keeping a watchful eye out for you gals!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> What are soy iso's?Click to expand...
> 
> Velo and Storm, I'm talking about soy isoflavins - similar effects to the prescription Clomid. There is a thread here in the TTC forum, I believe, and tons of info on the web. I'll post the link for you in this thread when I find it. Storm, it's a toss up as I thought ttc would be easier and I really thought I'd need no help other than regulating my cycles after depo and watching my fertile signs(yeah, LOL! NOT!), but I'm a bit terrified what the result of taking the soy will be with me and I still need more info regarding if the use of soy is okay for me. I've got the days down -CD1-5 and the dosage. It's the other factors with estrogen and FSH that I'm worried about.Click to expand...
> 
> I looked into the soy iso's but got a bit scared, so I think it may be something I might look at again in the future if I am unsuccesful this month.
> Storm,yes I too would happily give up whatever to be rubbing my big fat preg tum over Christmas!!! here's hoping!!! Hopefully the "proper" period is a good sign for us both.:thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I still haven't found the link. If anyone has it saved to favorites and can post it I'd be greatful!
> 
> Clairey - I am looking for help with ovulation, which is the main reason for trying soy. I've had bleeding "once a month", but signs point to annovulatory cycles since coming off depo. This last cycle may have been the first time I actually ovulated since taking that first and only shot early last May. Looking for a something to start a good ovulation that I can actually feel now. It's been a very long time since I had that sensation that the slightest twinge has me thinking "this is it!", but I really think my body was working up to it and failed miserably...Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Graceface, well hopefully the soy will get things going again for you in the ov dept.
> was it that you just didn't feel any ov pain that you think you haven't been ov'ing? or is it something else that makes you think that you have been annovulatory?
> Good luck with it and let us know how you get on.
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well, Clairey, I used NFP all my early years until my ex had a vasectomy 10ish years ago. I always felt ovulation pains so it was easy to time sex for either planning or preventing That is until I hit 29 and my ovulation came earlier than expected, which resulted in my last baby! I guess I'm really afraid that I'm on my last days and menopause is around the corner, hence the reason for jump starting ovulation. As for thinking maybe I haven't ovulated, you can bleed without ovulating and vice versa. I say maybe because i don't chart so there really is no way to say for sure. It's just a gut feeling I have. Depo sure messed with my body. That IS for sure!Click to expand...
> 
> I don't chart either so I have no def way of know if I def ov or not myself.
> I get the LH surge on the opk's but that as they say can happen even if you don't ovulate.
> It's all so confusing.
> Hopefully your body is just being naughty and will jump into line ASAP.:thumbup:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you very much! Yeah, the opk's are helpful to know when to expect ovulation because they show the surge before hand. Charting proves ovulation occured. I haven't bought a BBT yet, but I don't think it would hurt to buy one now and chart my temps so I can see the progression from here on out. I hope to get out today after I get my car back from the auto shop.


----------



## Storm1jet2

I've been using IC OPKs and CB digitals and decided to temp this month too, the day I got my +ve on my OPKs I got a huge dip in temp, so charting it again this month to see how it goes. Its not entirely accurate as they say you have to take your temp the same time every morning and after 3 hours uninterrupted sleep and I often wake up a couple of hours before the 7am check. But it was interesting to see anyway, and my temp dropped and AF arrived.. I never knew my temp shifted with my cycle before the last couple of months :) silly me!


----------



## GraceFace

Storm1jet2 said:


> I've been using IC OPKs and CB digitals and decided to temp this month too, the day I got my +ve on my OPKs I got a huge dip in temp, so charting it again this month to see how it goes. Its not entirely accurate as they say you have to take your temp the same time every morning and after 3 hours uninterrupted sleep and I often wake up a couple of hours before the 7am check. But it was interesting to see anyway, and my temp dropped and AF arrived.. I never knew my temp shifted with my cycle before the last couple of months :) silly me!

Isn't the body most amazing and interesting to study? It's also damned confusing and infuriating at the same time! LOL! Out of all my schooling, fertility and the issues that go along with it were not important to know for my specialty, so this is all very new to me. I'm learning as I go, and much more than I wished to have to put into it!


----------



## Storm1jet2

GraceFace said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> I've been using IC OPKs and CB digitals and decided to temp this month too, the day I got my +ve on my OPKs I got a huge dip in temp, so charting it again this month to see how it goes. Its not entirely accurate as they say you have to take your temp the same time every morning and after 3 hours uninterrupted sleep and I often wake up a couple of hours before the 7am check. But it was interesting to see anyway, and my temp dropped and AF arrived.. I never knew my temp shifted with my cycle before the last couple of months :) silly me!
> 
> Isn't the body most amazing and interesting to study? It's also damned confusing and infuriating at the same time! LOL! Out of all my schooling, fertility and the issues that go along with it were not important to know for my specialty, so this is all very new to me. I'm learning as I go, and much more than I wished to have to put into it!Click to expand...

I know - I thought it would happen quite easily and here I am cycle 4 learning and hoping! :flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> I've been using IC OPKs and CB digitals and decided to temp this month too, the day I got my +ve on my OPKs I got a huge dip in temp, so charting it again this month to see how it goes. Its not entirely accurate as they say you have to take your temp the same time every morning and after 3 hours uninterrupted sleep and I often wake up a couple of hours before the 7am check. But it was interesting to see anyway, and my temp dropped and AF arrived.. I never knew my temp shifted with my cycle before the last couple of months :) silly me!
> 
> Isn't the body most amazing and interesting to study? It's also damned confusing and infuriating at the same time! LOL! Out of all my schooling, fertility and the issues that go along with it were not important to know for my specialty, so this is all very new to me. I'm learning as I go, and much more than I wished to have to put into it!Click to expand...
> 
> I know - I thought it would happen quite easily and here I am cycle 4 learning and hoping! :flower:Click to expand...

Can't believe I am 37 and still learning about my body! I'm amazed there is so much I just didn't know:wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## GodWilling

Hello Ladies,

I hope I can join your group. I'm 39 and will be turning 40 in July. My husband and I have been TTC since January of this year. We were married January 1st so 1/1/11. I thought for certain I was pregnant this cycle. I had a brownish discharge on the 18th, was 12 DPO and felt all the pregnancy signs. Now I'm dealing with a heavy period and wondering what the heck was the discharge on the 18th when it never happened before. I can't believe AF came on the 28th and now it seems like she doesn't want to leave. My husband asked if I thought I may have had a miscarriage but honestly I don't know. Maybe if I went to the doctors they could find out. However, I took a pregnancy test on the 27th and it was negative so this is the only reason why I don't think I did.

Baby dust to all of us!!


----------



## Claireyb1

GodWilling said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope I can join your group. I'm 39 and will be turning 40 in July. My husband and I have been TTC since January of this year. We were married January 1st so 1/1/11. I thought for certain I was pregnant this cycle. I had a brownish discharge on the 18th, was 12 DPO and felt all the pregnancy signs. Now I'm dealing with a heavy period and wondering what the heck was the discharge on the 18th when it never happened before. I can't believe AF came on the 28th and now it seems like she doesn't want to leave. My husband asked if I thought I may have had a miscarriage but honestly I don't know. Maybe if I went to the doctors they could find out. However, I took a pregnancy test on the 27th and it was negative so this is the only reason why I don't think I did.
> 
> Baby dust to all of us!!

Hello GodWilling, nice to have you on board with us. Congrats on the wedding!
It is so frustrating isn't it when your body acts in a way that makes you sure you are pregnant, when you're not.:growlmad:
I can't really help you with the brown discharge or if you may or may not have had a m/c, but what I do know is our bodies do like to play games with us month by month!
What cycle day are you on now then? and how long do they usually last for?
I'm on cd6 and they have been between 29-32 days in length so far.

Good luck on this journey and fingers crossed for April!
:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> GodWilling said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies,
> 
> I hope I can join your group. I'm 39 and will be turning 40 in July. My husband and I have been TTC since January of this year. We were married January 1st so 1/1/11. I thought for certain I was pregnant this cycle. I had a brownish discharge on the 18th, was 12 DPO and felt all the pregnancy signs. Now I'm dealing with a heavy period and wondering what the heck was the discharge on the 18th when it never happened before. I can't believe AF came on the 28th and now it seems like she doesn't want to leave. My husband asked if I thought I may have had a miscarriage but honestly I don't know. Maybe if I went to the doctors they could find out. However, I took a pregnancy test on the 27th and it was negative so this is the only reason why I don't think I did.
> 
> Baby dust to all of us!!
> 
> Hello GodWilling, nice to have you on board with us. Congrats on the wedding!
> It is so frustrating isn't it when your body acts in a way that makes you sure you are pregnant, when you're not.:growlmad:
> I can't really help you with the brown discharge or if you may or may not have had a m/c, but what I do know is our bodies do like to play games with us month by month!
> What cycle day are you on now then? and how long do they usually last for?
> I'm on cd6 and they have been between 29-32 days in length so far.
> 
> Good luck on this journey and fingers crossed for April!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hello :flower: GodWilling, welcome! You got married just after me, I got married in December last year. Was sooooo convinced I was pregnant first cycle and nothing, I don't know what my body is playing at. But welcome and hopefully your stay with us will be short!

:bfp: s all round!


----------



## Nat 1976

Hope you don&#8217;t mind me joining this group!!! :blush:

I couldn&#8217;t try last month as I had to have a Lap & Dye (all clear apart from two little fibroids not causing any problems) . AF arrived Wednesday morning so today is day 3 of new cycle and I am hell bent on making this month the month that I get my BFP!!!! And I hope it&#8217;s the same for everyone else. After all it&#8217;s Easter this month so I am hoping my &#8220;Easter eggs&#8221; get found and fertilised this month LOL.:happydance:

Problem is my poor hubby found out this morning he has a hernia :nope:(he&#8217;s had it for at least a year) and has to have an op!! I just hope it&#8217;s not till after I have ovulated he he he poor man hernia or not he knows he must perform regardless..:haha:

Good luck everyone
X


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Hope you dont mind me joining this group!!! :blush:
> 
> I couldnt try last month as I had to have a Lap & Dye (all clear apart from two little fibroids not causing any problems) . AF arrived Wednesday morning so today is day 3 of new cycle and I am hell bent on making this month the month that I get my BFP!!!! And I hope its the same for everyone else. After all its Easter this month so I am hoping my Easter eggs get found and fertilised this month LOL.:happydance:
> 
> Problem is my poor hubby found out this morning he has a hernia :nope:(hes had it for at least a year) and has to have an op!! I just hope its not till after I have ovulated he he he poor man hernia or not he knows he must perform regardless..:haha:
> 
> Good luck everyone
> X

Hi again Nat, I just sent you a post in the other thread saying you should come over and join us in this months thread and here you are - welcome!
Yes, Easter time - Easter eggs and Easter bunnies!
Well, we all know what rabbits like doing and esp in the spring time:happydance:
Poor hubby - hernia ouch.:wacko:
Well, there is always the turkey baster if he is laid up! lol
where there's a will there's a way!
:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Nat 1976 said:


> Hope you dont mind me joining this group!!! :blush:
> 
> I couldnt try last month as I had to have a Lap & Dye (all clear apart from two little fibroids not causing any problems) . AF arrived Wednesday morning so today is day 3 of new cycle and I am hell bent on making this month the month that I get my BFP!!!! And I hope its the same for everyone else. After all its Easter this month so I am hoping my Easter eggs get found and fertilised this month LOL.:happydance:
> 
> Problem is my poor hubby found out this morning he has a hernia :nope:(hes had it for at least a year) and has to have an op!! I just hope its not till after I have ovulated he he he poor man hernia or not he knows he must perform regardless..:haha:
> 
> Good luck everyone
> X

Hi Nat - your poor DH! I have images of you demanding Bding and the poor man in agony! 

Easter sounds like a jolly good time to conceive so here is to many many :bfp: s - YAY onwards and upwards :flower:


----------



## Nat 1976

Claireyb1 said:


> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining this group!!! :blush:
> 
> I couldnt try last month as I had to have a Lap & Dye (all clear apart from two little fibroids not causing any problems) . AF arrived Wednesday morning so today is day 3 of new cycle and I am hell bent on making this month the month that I get my BFP!!!! And I hope its the same for everyone else. After all its Easter this month so I am hoping my Easter eggs get found and fertilised this month LOL.:happydance:
> 
> Problem is my poor hubby found out this morning he has a hernia :nope:(hes had it for at least a year) and has to have an op!! I just hope its not till after I have ovulated he he he poor man hernia or not he knows he must perform regardless..:haha:
> 
> Good luck everyone
> X
> 
> Hi again Nat, I just sent you a post in the other thread saying you should come over and join us in this months thread and here you are - welcome!
> Yes, Easter time - Easter eggs and Easter bunnies!
> Well, we all know what rabbits like doing and esp in the spring time:happydance:
> Poor hubby - hernia ouch.:wacko:
> Well, there is always the turkey baster if he is laid up! lol
> where there's a will there's a way!
> :hugs:Click to expand...

He he he whatever it takes pain or no pain he will do what he needs to do.... even he's worried the hernia op will interfere with OV dates bless him, hes as desperate as me !!!
Easter egg hunt here I come :happydance: xx


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Hope you dont mind me joining this group!!! :blush:
> 
> I couldnt try last month as I had to have a Lap & Dye (all clear apart from two little fibroids not causing any problems) . AF arrived Wednesday morning so today is day 3 of new cycle and I am hell bent on making this month the month that I get my BFP!!!! And I hope its the same for everyone else. After all its Easter this month so I am hoping my Easter eggs get found and fertilised this month LOL.:happydance:
> 
> Problem is my poor hubby found out this morning he has a hernia :nope:(hes had it for at least a year) and has to have an op!! I just hope its not till after I have ovulated he he he poor man hernia or not he knows he must perform regardless..:haha:
> 
> Good luck everyone
> X
> 
> Hi again Nat, I just sent you a post in the other thread saying you should come over and join us in this months thread and here you are - welcome!
> Yes, Easter time - Easter eggs and Easter bunnies!
> Well, we all know what rabbits like doing and esp in the spring time:happydance:
> Poor hubby - hernia ouch.:wacko:
> Well, there is always the turkey baster if he is laid up! lol
> where there's a will there's a way!
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He he he whatever it takes pain or no pain he will do what he needs to do.... even he's worried the hernia op will interfere with OV dates bless him, hes as desperate as me !!!
> Easter egg hunt here I come :happydance: xxClick to expand...

Glad to hear your DH is taking it as seriously as you! good that you have him well and truly on board:happydance:
Hopefully the dates won't clash.
:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

How's everyone doing today?
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

HI Clairey:hugs:

Im doing ok - keeping myself busy so as not to test:blush:

Planning to test tomorrow morning if i have time before i go out all day if not it will be monday morning

AF might come along at any time though

Hows you Clairey? :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

mommyjill said:


> HI Clairey:hugs:
> 
> Im doing ok - keeping myself busy so as not to test:blush:
> 
> Planning to test tomorrow morning if i have time before i go out all day if not it will be monday morning
> 
> AF might come along at any time though
> 
> Hows you Clairey? :hugs:

Hopefully the :witch: won't get you!
I'm ok thanks, just waiting until ov time and then I can start the tww madness!:wacko:
:hugs:


----------



## mommyjill

Thanks Clairey:hugs:

Im going stir crazy in the 2ww :wacko:

Just want to find out one way or another. Im so :sleep: lol


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Count me in ladies!!

I'm CD4 now bring on the April bfps and new year babies xxx

:hugs:


----------



## Nat 1976

Morning all hope you all had a great weekend!

Did my first CBFM test stick this morning (2nd month of actually using it) so here I go again with the whole pee'ing on sticks again. LOL I was actually excited last night at the thought of testing in the morning. I use cheap internet tests to compare against each other.:wacko:

Todays test was odd though I dont normally even have a hint of a second line this early in a cycle (day 6) but there was a second line on both tests this morning, perhaps i will OV early this month who knows, let the countdown begin LOL.
:happydance:
Nat x


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Morning all hope you all had a great weekend!
> 
> Did my first CBFM test stick this morning (2nd month of actually using it) so here I go again with the whole pee'ing on sticks again. LOL I was actually excited last night at the thought of testing in the morning. I use cheap internet tests to compare against each other.:wacko:
> 
> Todays test was odd though I dont normally even have a hint of a second line this early in a cycle (day 6) but there was a second line on both tests this morning, perhaps i will OV early this month who knows, let the countdown begin LOL.
> :happydance:
> Nat x

Hi Nat, let us know how you get on with the CBFM and if you ov early.
Good luck 
:dust::dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Nat 1976 said:


> Morning all hope you all had a great weekend!
> 
> Did my first CBFM test stick this morning (2nd month of actually using it) so here I go again with the whole pee'ing on sticks again. LOL I was actually excited last night at the thought of testing in the morning. I use cheap internet tests to compare against each other.:wacko:
> 
> Todays test was odd though I dont normally even have a hint of a second line this early in a cycle (day 6) but there was a second line on both tests this morning, perhaps i will OV early this month who knows, let the countdown begin LOL.
> :happydance:
> Nat x

Morning - Im giving the CBFM a go this month too! It just arrived at the weekend so thinks im on CD6 instead of 7, but I reckon as its getting used to me this month it can't be that bad a thing. Did get to POAS this morning so that should feed my addiction for a while. This POAS is costing me a fortune - hope it works :)

We are practically on the same CD Nat, nice to have some ladies going through the same thing :flower:

Hello everyone else - how are we all getting on?


----------



## Storm1jet2

mommyjill said:


> Thanks Clairey:hugs:
> 
> Im going stir crazy in the 2ww :wacko:
> 
> Just want to find out one way or another. Im so :sleep: lol

Still in the 2WW? No AF or BFP or is your ticker out a bit? :flower:


----------



## Nat 1976

Storm1jet2 said:


> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all hope you all had a great weekend!
> 
> Did my first CBFM test stick this morning (2nd month of actually using it) so here I go again with the whole pee'ing on sticks again. LOL I was actually excited last night at the thought of testing in the morning. I use cheap internet tests to compare against each other.:wacko:
> 
> Todays test was odd though I dont normally even have a hint of a second line this early in a cycle (day 6) but there was a second line on both tests this morning, perhaps i will OV early this month who knows, let the countdown begin LOL.
> :happydance:
> Nat x
> 
> Morning - Im giving the CBFM a go this month too! It just arrived at the weekend so thinks im on CD6 instead of 7, but I reckon as its getting used to me this month it can't be that bad a thing. Did get to POAS this morning so that should feed my addiction for a while. This POAS is costing me a fortune - hope it works :)
> 
> We are practically on the same CD Nat, nice to have some ladies going through the same thing :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else - how are we all getting on?Click to expand...

Hiya,

I know what you mean about the cost!! I get my tests via Amazon for the CBFM I found 20 tests for £14.99 bit cheaper than full price. 
I also use ICs in the evenings, as apparently the LH surge often happens during the day so while the monitor my show two bars in AM, you could peak during that same day BUT waste precious hours until you test again on CBFM next morning to get the peak reading!!! AND then my DH has already gone to work by that point so we would have to wait till the evening to get down to :sex: so thats more than 24hrs after peak result of potentially wasted time!!! :laugh2:LOL ....... I am mental I know but I like to cover all bases. My husband finds it all very amusing he he he. 
So happy i can share this with people in same situation.
Baby dust to all xxx
:dust:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all hope you all had a great weekend!
> 
> Did my first CBFM test stick this morning (2nd month of actually using it) so here I go again with the whole pee'ing on sticks again. LOL I was actually excited last night at the thought of testing in the morning. I use cheap internet tests to compare against each other.:wacko:
> 
> Todays test was odd though I dont normally even have a hint of a second line this early in a cycle (day 6) but there was a second line on both tests this morning, perhaps i will OV early this month who knows, let the countdown begin LOL.
> :happydance:
> Nat x
> 
> Morning - Im giving the CBFM a go this month too! It just arrived at the weekend so thinks im on CD6 instead of 7, but I reckon as its getting used to me this month it can't be that bad a thing. Did get to POAS this morning so that should feed my addiction for a while. This POAS is costing me a fortune - hope it works :)
> 
> We are practically on the same CD Nat, nice to have some ladies going through the same thing :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else - how are we all getting on?Click to expand...

Hi Storm, how exciting about your CBFM arriving and you getting to POAS!!!:happydance: This TTC lark is quite costly when you add all the bits and pieces up.
I'm on CD9 today and I go for my fertility reflexology later this afternoon - quite excited about this.
Feel a bit down in general though this month. I'm trying to keep my weight in check but I'm finding it all a bit much:cry: I would say if I am honest that I'm probably a stone over my normal ideal weight. The problem is, as I ruptured my achillies tendon in Nov last year I wasn't able to walk for 2 months and now I am just about walking properly, but cannot go running/jogging/cycling or the like.
I used to run for exercise and my more sedentary life style at the moment has mean't I have put on weight and I feel [email protected]*$ed off because of it. I just hope it is not this extra weight that is stopping me getting my BFP.
I will just add I am not huge or anything, just a normal size 14, but I prefer being a 12/14 (have big boobs:blush:)
Sorry for my rant! I hope the reflexology will destress me.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all hope you all had a great weekend!
> 
> Did my first CBFM test stick this morning (2nd month of actually using it) so here I go again with the whole pee'ing on sticks again. LOL I was actually excited last night at the thought of testing in the morning. I use cheap internet tests to compare against each other.:wacko:
> 
> Todays test was odd though I dont normally even have a hint of a second line this early in a cycle (day 6) but there was a second line on both tests this morning, perhaps i will OV early this month who knows, let the countdown begin LOL.
> :happydance:
> Nat x
> 
> Morning - Im giving the CBFM a go this month too! It just arrived at the weekend so thinks im on CD6 instead of 7, but I reckon as its getting used to me this month it can't be that bad a thing. Did get to POAS this morning so that should feed my addiction for a while. This POAS is costing me a fortune - hope it works :)
> 
> We are practically on the same CD Nat, nice to have some ladies going through the same thing :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else - how are we all getting on?Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> I know what you mean about the cost!! I get my tests via Amazon for the CBFM I found 20 tests for £14.99 bit cheaper than full price.
> I also use ICs in the evenings, as apparently the LH surge often happens during the day so while the monitor my show two bars in AM, you could peak during that same day BUT waste precious hours until you test again on CBFM next morning to get the peak reading!!! AND then my DH has already gone to work by that point so we would have to wait till the evening to get down to :sex: so thats more than 24hrs after peak result of potentially wasted time!!! :laugh2:LOL ....... I am mental I know but I like to cover all bases. My husband finds it all very amusing he he he.
> So happy i can share this with people in same situation.
> Baby dust to all xxx
> :dust:Click to expand...

I like your thinking!!
:thumbup:


----------



## mommyjill

Storm1jet2 said:


> mommyjill said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Clairey:hugs:
> 
> Im going stir crazy in the 2ww :wacko:
> 
> Just want to find out one way or another. Im so :sleep: lol
> 
> Still in the 2WW? No AF or BFP or is your ticker out a bit? :flower:Click to expand...

Ha Storm yeah still in 2ww not changed my ticker cos af should have been here yest and no sign so far but bfn yest too so no idea whats going on -- hence other post lol

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all hope you all had a great weekend!
> 
> Did my first CBFM test stick this morning (2nd month of actually using it) so here I go again with the whole pee'ing on sticks again. LOL I was actually excited last night at the thought of testing in the morning. I use cheap internet tests to compare against each other.:wacko:
> 
> Todays test was odd though I dont normally even have a hint of a second line this early in a cycle (day 6) but there was a second line on both tests this morning, perhaps i will OV early this month who knows, let the countdown begin LOL.
> :happydance:
> Nat x
> 
> Morning - Im giving the CBFM a go this month too! It just arrived at the weekend so thinks im on CD6 instead of 7, but I reckon as its getting used to me this month it can't be that bad a thing. Did get to POAS this morning so that should feed my addiction for a while. This POAS is costing me a fortune - hope it works :)
> 
> We are practically on the same CD Nat, nice to have some ladies going through the same thing :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else - how are we all getting on?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Storm, how exciting about your CBFM arriving and you getting to POAS!!!:happydance: This TTC lark is quite costly when you add all the bits and pieces up.
> I'm on CD9 today and I go for my fertility reflexology later this afternoon - quite excited about this.
> Feel a bit down in general though this month. I'm trying to keep my weight in check but I'm finding it all a bit much:cry: I would say if I am honest that I'm probably a stone over my normal ideal weight. The problem is, as I ruptured my achillies tendon in Nov last year I wasn't able to walk for 2 months and now I am just about walking properly, but cannot go running/jogging/cycling or the like.
> I used to run for exercise and my more sedentary life style at the moment has mean't I have put on weight and I feel [email protected]*$ed off because of it. I just hope it is not this extra weight that is stopping me getting my BFP.
> I will just add I am not huge or anything, just a normal size 14, but I prefer being a 12/14 (have big boobs:blush:)
> Sorry for my rant! I hope the reflexology will destress me.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know what you mean - I've chunked out since I got married, put on a stone in 3 months - no excuse really, just been eating too much! I'm a well hefty size 12 but pushing towards a 14 and I'd like to stay a size 12 before I get my :bfp: so its onto the healthy eating again! :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all hope you all had a great weekend!
> 
> Did my first CBFM test stick this morning (2nd month of actually using it) so here I go again with the whole pee'ing on sticks again. LOL I was actually excited last night at the thought of testing in the morning. I use cheap internet tests to compare against each other.:wacko:
> 
> Todays test was odd though I dont normally even have a hint of a second line this early in a cycle (day 6) but there was a second line on both tests this morning, perhaps i will OV early this month who knows, let the countdown begin LOL.
> :happydance:
> Nat x
> 
> Morning - Im giving the CBFM a go this month too! It just arrived at the weekend so thinks im on CD6 instead of 7, but I reckon as its getting used to me this month it can't be that bad a thing. Did get to POAS this morning so that should feed my addiction for a while. This POAS is costing me a fortune - hope it works :)
> 
> We are practically on the same CD Nat, nice to have some ladies going through the same thing :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else - how are we all getting on?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Storm, how exciting about your CBFM arriving and you getting to POAS!!!:happydance: This TTC lark is quite costly when you add all the bits and pieces up.
> I'm on CD9 today and I go for my fertility reflexology later this afternoon - quite excited about this.
> Feel a bit down in general though this month. I'm trying to keep my weight in check but I'm finding it all a bit much:cry: I would say if I am honest that I'm probably a stone over my normal ideal weight. The problem is, as I ruptured my achillies tendon in Nov last year I wasn't able to walk for 2 months and now I am just about walking properly, but cannot go running/jogging/cycling or the like.
> I used to run for exercise and my more sedentary life style at the moment has mean't I have put on weight and I feel [email protected]*$ed off because of it. I just hope it is not this extra weight that is stopping me getting my BFP.
> I will just add I am not huge or anything, just a normal size 14, but I prefer being a 12/14 (have big boobs:blush:)
> Sorry for my rant! I hope the reflexology will destress me.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean - I've chunked out since I got married, put on a stone in 3 months - no excuse really, just been eating too much! I'm a well hefty size 12 but pushing towards a 14 and I'd like to stay a size 12 before I get my :bfp: so its onto the healthy eating again! :hugs:Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one feeling this way. I'm trying to eat less and cut out any rubbish, oh and drink more water and less tea.
:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all hope you all had a great weekend!
> 
> Did my first CBFM test stick this morning (2nd month of actually using it) so here I go again with the whole pee'ing on sticks again. LOL I was actually excited last night at the thought of testing in the morning. I use cheap internet tests to compare against each other.:wacko:
> 
> Todays test was odd though I dont normally even have a hint of a second line this early in a cycle (day 6) but there was a second line on both tests this morning, perhaps i will OV early this month who knows, let the countdown begin LOL.
> :happydance:
> Nat x
> 
> Morning - Im giving the CBFM a go this month too! It just arrived at the weekend so thinks im on CD6 instead of 7, but I reckon as its getting used to me this month it can't be that bad a thing. Did get to POAS this morning so that should feed my addiction for a while. This POAS is costing me a fortune - hope it works :)
> 
> We are practically on the same CD Nat, nice to have some ladies going through the same thing :flower:
> 
> Hello everyone else - how are we all getting on?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Storm, how exciting about your CBFM arriving and you getting to POAS!!!:happydance: This TTC lark is quite costly when you add all the bits and pieces up.
> I'm on CD9 today and I go for my fertility reflexology later this afternoon - quite excited about this.
> Feel a bit down in general though this month. I'm trying to keep my weight in check but I'm finding it all a bit much:cry: I would say if I am honest that I'm probably a stone over my normal ideal weight. The problem is, as I ruptured my achillies tendon in Nov last year I wasn't able to walk for 2 months and now I am just about walking properly, but cannot go running/jogging/cycling or the like.
> I used to run for exercise and my more sedentary life style at the moment has mean't I have put on weight and I feel [email protected]*$ed off because of it. I just hope it is not this extra weight that is stopping me getting my BFP.
> I will just add I am not huge or anything, just a normal size 14, but I prefer being a 12/14 (have big boobs:blush:)
> Sorry for my rant! I hope the reflexology will destress me.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean - I've chunked out since I got married, put on a stone in 3 months - no excuse really, just been eating too much! I'm a well hefty size 12 but pushing towards a 14 and I'd like to stay a size 12 before I get my :bfp: so its onto the healthy eating again! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one feeling this way. I'm trying to eat less and cut out any rubbish, oh and drink more water and less tea.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Got myself some decaf teabags today, so let's see how that goes! have also been drinking more water and I def thing the EPO has had an "effect" on the cm. will be very interested to see what it is like when I OV? I wonder if I get lots of EWCM, should I still use the preseed or not???
:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

''Got myself some decaf teabags today, so let's see how that goes! have also been drinking more water and I def thing the EPO has had an "effect" on the cm. will be very interested to see what it is like when I OV? I wonder if I get lots of EWCM, should I still use the preseed or not???''


I'm having a coffee right now - but I do have some herbal tea for later! I haven't tried EPO (well not yet) - but if you have loads of EWCM I'd give the preseed a miss - might all get a bit 'wet' down there :haha:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Got myself some decaf teabags today, so let's see how that goes! have also been drinking more water and I def thing the EPO has had an "effect" on the cm. will be very interested to see what it is like when I OV? I wonder if I get lots of EWCM, should I still use the preseed or not???
> :hugs:

I'm having a coffee right now - but I do have some herbal tea for later! I haven't tried EPO (well not yet) - but if you have loads of EWCM I'd give the preseed a miss - might all get a bit 'wet' down there :haha:[/QUOTE]

Well, I'm having a full caffinated cup of tea at the moment as I am waiting for the decaf tea to be delivered this afternoon.
I think your right,I will seehow much EWCM I get, otherwise we may be sliding all over the place!!! LOL:haha::haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Got myself some decaf teabags today, so let's see how that goes! have also been drinking more water and I def thing the EPO has had an "effect" on the cm. will be very interested to see what it is like when I OV? I wonder if I get lots of EWCM, should I still use the preseed or not???
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm having a coffee right now - but I do have some herbal tea for later! I haven't tried EPO (well not yet) - but if you have loads of EWCM I'd give the preseed a miss - might all get a bit 'wet' down there :haha:
> 
> Well, I'm having a full caffinated cup of tea at the moment as I am waiting for the decaf tea to be delivered this afternoon.
> I think your right,I will seehow much EWCM I get, otherwise we may be sliding all over the place!!! LOL:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Was it wrong that I marked up our BDing schedule on the calender and told my DH those where the dates I needed him :)


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Got myself some decaf teabags today, so let's see how that goes! have also been drinking more water and I def thing the EPO has had an "effect" on the cm. will be very interested to see what it is like when I OV? I wonder if I get lots of EWCM, should I still use the preseed or not???
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm having a coffee right now - but I do have some herbal tea for later! I haven't tried EPO (well not yet) - but if you have loads of EWCM I'd give the preseed a miss - might all get a bit 'wet' down there :haha:
> 
> Well, I'm having a full caffinated cup of tea at the moment as I am waiting for the decaf tea to be delivered this afternoon.
> I think your right,I will seehow much EWCM I get, otherwise we may be sliding all over the place!!! LOL:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Was it wrong that I marked up our BDing schedule on the calender and told my DH those where the dates I needed him :)Click to expand...

LOL :haha: Oh my, I did laugh at that! I would call that forward planning. At least he knows what is required of him and when.
Myself and my DF are both feeling as if we are about to get a cold or something. I hope not, as this could ruin all my plans for BD'ing. I wonder if I could still persuade him if he is sick in bed??? lol :haha:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Got myself some decaf teabags today, so let's see how that goes! have also been drinking more water and I def thing the EPO has had an "effect" on the cm. will be very interested to see what it is like when I OV? I wonder if I get lots of EWCM, should I still use the preseed or not???
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm having a coffee right now - but I do have some herbal tea for later! I haven't tried EPO (well not yet) - but if you have loads of EWCM I'd give the preseed a miss - might all get a bit 'wet' down there :haha:
> 
> Well, I'm having a full caffinated cup of tea at the moment as I am waiting for the decaf tea to be delivered this afternoon.
> I think your right,I will seehow much EWCM I get, otherwise we may be sliding all over the place!!! LOL:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Was it wrong that I marked up our BDing schedule on the calender and told my DH those where the dates I needed him :)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL :haha: Oh my, I did laugh at that! I would call that forward planning. At least he knows what is required of him and when.
> Myself and my DF are both feeling as if we are about to get a cold or something. I hope not, as this could ruin all my plans for BD'ing. I wonder if I could still persuade him if he is sick in bed??? lol :haha:Click to expand...

Oh no! I hope you don't get sick - I need someone to sit out the 2WW with me :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Got myself some decaf teabags today, so let's see how that goes! have also been drinking more water and I def thing the EPO has had an "effect" on the cm. will be very interested to see what it is like when I OV? I wonder if I get lots of EWCM, should I still use the preseed or not???
> :hugs:
> 
> I'm having a coffee right now - but I do have some herbal tea for later! I haven't tried EPO (well not yet) - but if you have loads of EWCM I'd give the preseed a miss - might all get a bit 'wet' down there :haha:
> 
> Well, I'm having a full caffinated cup of tea at the moment as I am waiting for the decaf tea to be delivered this afternoon.
> I think your right,I will seehow much EWCM I get, otherwise we may be sliding all over the place!!! LOL:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Was it wrong that I marked up our BDing schedule on the calender and told my DH those where the dates I needed him :)Click to expand...
> 
> LOL :haha: Oh my, I did laugh at that! I would call that forward planning. At least he knows what is required of him and when.
> Myself and my DF are both feeling as if we are about to get a cold or something. I hope not, as this could ruin all my plans for BD'ing. I wonder if I could still persuade him if he is sick in bed??? lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! I hope you don't get sick - I need someone to sit out the 2WW with me :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh don't worry, by hook or by crook I will be there!!!! at least if we are sick in bed we don't have to go anywhere to DTD! LOL
I have good vibes about April.
:hugs:


----------



## Nat 1976

Hey ladies, just reading your post this morning!!

De-cafe tea is ok I drink it all the time and cant tell the difference, it was coke that I struggled to cut out I think I may of been a little addicted to the stuff.
Sick or not :sex: !!!just make it quick then you can lay there and fall asleep after :haha:
My husband makes me laugh, he knows my cycle as well I me and roughly when I am due to OV and will make sure he cuts out wine a few days before hand and takes his conception vitamins(daily) Bless him HE has decided that this month we will start to :sex: from CD8 (today) and every other day until I get a high reading on CBMF then everyday if until CBMF goes back down to low hopefully covering all bases. So here we go again wont be long till we are in the 2WW going crazy waiting :wacko:

Have a great day everyone.... the sun is shining down on the south coast of England and temperatures are rising... bring on the summer xxx:happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hi Nat - my DH is more than willing to participate in any scheduled BDing - thankfully for me he wants this just as much as I do - although is a little less obsessed! I just got a CBFM, we are starting tomorrow CD10 (had to skip CB8 as DH had a couple of night shifts) so its every other day from tomorrow then if I get a high on the CBFM its a few days in a row (will be using CB digitals too to look for smiley face) and hopefully that will do the trick.

I too have a really good feeling about April - so :dust: to us all!


----------



## Nat 1976

Storm1jet2 said:


> Hi Nat - my DH is more than willing to participate in any scheduled BDing - thankfully for me he wants this just as much as I do - although is a little less obsessed! I just got a CBFM, we are starting tomorrow CD10 (had to skip CB8 as DH had a couple of night shifts) so its every other day from tomorrow then if I get a high on the CBFM its a few days in a row (will be using CB digitals too to look for smiley face) and hopefully that will do the trick.
> 
> I too have a really good feeling about April - so :dust: to us all!

I agree i think April will be a positive month too happy TTC everyone x:dust::dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

April is going to be a GOOD month - fx'd for us all for those much wanted :bfp:s

:hug::flower::hug::flower::hug::flower::hug::flower::hug::flower::hug::flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Hey ladies, just reading your post this morning!!
> 
> De-cafe tea is ok I drink it all the time and cant tell the difference, it was coke that I struggled to cut out I think I may of been a little addicted to the stuff.
> Sick or not :sex: !!!just make it quick then you can lay there and fall asleep after :haha:
> My husband makes me laugh, he knows my cycle as well I me and roughly when I am due to OV and will make sure he cuts out wine a few days before hand and takes his conception vitamins(daily) Bless him HE has decided that this month we will start to :sex: from CD8 (today) and every other day until I get a high reading on CBMF then everyday if until CBMF goes back down to low hopefully covering all bases. So here we go again wont be long till we are in the 2WW going crazy waiting :wacko:
> 
> Have a great day everyone.... the sun is shining down on the south coast of England and temperatures are rising... bring on the summer xxx:happydance:

Hi Nat, I take it you mean Cola as opposed to cocaine?? LOL. I guess both are addictive, one more so than perhaps the other? anyway, I'm only kidding, just though it read funny that's all :haha::haha:
Yes, sick or no sick we will be :sex::sex: I can't miss this month, it would kill me!!
I too am trying to DTD every other day until I get the LH surge, then it's the [email protected]! :blush:
It's sunny here in Hertfordshire too - lovely, shame I'm stuck indoors though.
:hugs:


----------



## Nat 1976

Claireyb1 said:
 

> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, just reading your post this morning!!
> 
> De-cafe tea is ok I drink it all the time and cant tell the difference, it was coke that I struggled to cut out I think I may of been a little addicted to the stuff.
> Sick or not :sex: !!!just make it quick then you can lay there and fall asleep after :haha:
> My husband makes me laugh, he knows my cycle as well I me and roughly when I am due to OV and will make sure he cuts out wine a few days before hand and takes his conception vitamins(daily) Bless him HE has decided that this month we will start to :sex: from CD8 (today) and every other day until I get a high reading on CBMF then everyday if until CBMF goes back down to low hopefully covering all bases. So here we go again wont be long till we are in the 2WW going crazy waiting :wacko:
> 
> Have a great day everyone.... the sun is shining down on the south coast of England and temperatures are rising... bring on the summer xxx:happydance:
> 
> Hi Nat, I take it you mean Cola as opposed to cocaine?? LOL. I guess both are addictive, one more so than perhaps the other? anyway, I'm only kidding, just though it read funny that's all :haha::haha:
> Yes, sick or no sick we will be :sex::sex: I can't miss this month, it would kill me!!
> I too am trying to DTD every other day until I get the LH surge, then it's the [email protected]! :blush:
> It's sunny here in Hertfordshire too - lovely, shame I'm stuck indoors though.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

:dohh:yeah i guess it does read that way ..... but i did mean cola he he he.
I am stuck in an office all day missing out on the 17oC outside booooo roll on 5pm ive got a lot of :sex: to get in before the night is done:haha: x


----------



## Claireyb1

:dust::sex::dust::sex::dust::sex::dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hmmm so I don't feel so positive today - its CD10 and time to starting with the BDing - I think its just because I know I'm about to start the craziness again this month. We (like you all) want a :baby: so badly, this journey is starting to get a little painful and we are only on our 4th month, I don't know how many more months of this I can take :(

:dust:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Hmmm so I don't feel so positive today - its CD10 and time to starting with the BDing - I think its just because I know I'm about to start the craziness again this month. We (like you all) want a :baby: so badly, this journey is starting to get a little painful and we are only on our 4th month, I don't know how many more months of this I can take :(
> 
> :dust:

I'm trying to keep up the positive thoughts, but like you it is getting harder with each passing month. Trying not to get stressed out by the BD'ing timing etc, but it is always there in the back of my mind. 
Let's hope this is the last month of having to do this!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

April showers bring May flowers....that will be my take on the matter this month...especially since I found out my DH will be in China for business in May...over my birthday AND BD time (if there are indeed no May flowers)...


----------



## Shelley71

Storm1jet2 said:


> Hmmm so I don't feel so positive today - its CD10 and time to starting with the BDing - I think its just because I know I'm about to start the craziness again this month. We (like you all) want a :baby: so badly, this journey is starting to get a little painful and we are only on our 4th month, I don't know how many more months of this I can take :(
> 
> :dust:

:hugs: This is our "official" second month, but we stopped preventing in January. Last month was the first month to learn all this blasted technical information, so I'm not even sure I can count it either. I'm already tired of planning this whole thing, and I really thought we might have gotten lucky last month, but no. I know it's only going to get harder too, but at 40, I can't afford not to pay attention to every little detail. 

We're going to get there!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

I am looking up Octomom's doc....out of morbid curiosity...


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies I'm feeling more positive this month - got a high on my CBFM this morning - so hopefully things are going as should with me. Bring on the Bding!


----------



## Nat 1976

Glad you got your first high on your CBFM storm1jet2 happy:sex:and lots of :dust:
CD 10 today for me and second day of high on CBFM reckon I will get my peak on CD11 or 12 round about same time as always this weekend will be a weekend sexathon :haha:. 
This is the first month Ive felt chilled out about TTC in a long time..... :hugs:x


----------



## Storm1jet2

Ooohhh we shall practically be OVing at the same time! Here's to a VERY successful month :hugs:


----------



## Nat 1976

wow we are close..... i shall post when i get my peak see if its round about the same time as you how exciting :thumbup:

Sending you and everyone out there tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust: bring on the April :bfp: :baby:


----------



## LLbean

Fingers crossed for you ladies and loads of Baby dust!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Fingers crossed for you ladies and loads of Baby dust!

I have a really good feeling about this month too.am no were near as worked up as I usually am .day 13 today,usually ov day 18 or day 19 .baby dust to u all.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claireyb1

CD 14 for me today, I'm hoping to get a +opk tomorrow or Mon!
Trying to get as much BD'ing in as it is the weekend!:happydance:
I really, really hope this our month girls!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Shelley71

Desperado167 said:


> I have a really good feeling about this month too.am no were near as worked up as I usually am .day 13 today,usually ov day 18 or day 19 .baby dust to u all.xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

This made me feel a lot better!! I'm sitting at CD16 with nothing happening, and although FF has me set to O at CD18, it made me freak out. I felt like it was way too late for anything good to happen. 

It looks like a lot of us should be Oing in the next few days, so this could be fun! :happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

I'm still on highs on the CBFM, hoping for a peak tomorrow and meanwhile having a good old go at the BDing! The CBFM is certainly fulfulling my POAS addiction! Don't know what I will do in the 2WW - will need to find a new hobby!

Hope its all going well ladies and those OVing round this time are doing their BDing duties!

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

2 OPK positives for me...yesterday and today...never had 2 days a row before...B complex seems to be changing everything for me...problem is...OH's shitty mood...don't want to be anywhere near him right now...


----------



## Storm1jet2

Indigo77 said:


> 2 OPK positives for me...yesterday and today...never had 2 days a row before...B complex seems to be changing everything for me...problem is...OH's shitty mood...don't want to be anywhere near him right now...

Damn - hate that - mine is at work but has been reminded its time to get to it when he gets home, hoping he is up for it as he is probably shattered! Its hard trying not to argue etc etc when you know you want them to do the deed on specific days! Whats up with your OH?


----------



## LLbean

Ladies, during O time just ignore their nonsense and do the deed... you can get back to being upset at them afterward LOL...not to mention that it is a HUGE stress reliever:winkwink:


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Ladies, during O time just ignore their nonsense and do the deed... you can get back to being upset at them afterward LOL...not to mention that it is a HUGE stress reliever:winkwink:

Its amazing how much more I will put up with round O time :) Not that there is much to put up with, he is a good hubby!


----------



## Shelley71

You know, I've been wondering what will happen when that situation arises. I can hold a grudge like nobody's business, so I really hope I'll be able to get over it! He's really good at making sure we don't stay mad, though, so hopefully that will help. Of course, what would be great is if I get KU'd this time and don't have to worry about it! hehe

Good luck girls! Let's get those Easter eggs!


----------



## Indigo77

Storm1jet2 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 2 OPK positives for me...yesterday and today...never had 2 days a row before...B complex seems to be changing everything for me...problem is...OH's shitty mood...don't want to be anywhere near him right now...
> 
> Damn - hate that - mine is at work but has been reminded its time to get to it when he gets home, hoping he is up for it as he is probably shattered! Its hard trying not to argue etc etc when you know you want them to do the deed on specific days! Whats up with your OH?Click to expand...

He did not have coffee today...I just told him to go ahead and have his caffeine fix because caffeinated sperm is better than no sperm...


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Ladies, during O time just ignore their nonsense and do the deed... you can get back to being upset at them afterward LOL...not to mention that it is a HUGE stress reliever:winkwink:

Haha...I am trying to do that now...it's just that his moods affect me...so I got into a bad mood, as well, and was not up for it...I should be over it by tonight...


----------



## Claireyb1

Well CD15 today and my 1st +opk today. I will test again tomorrow to see if it is still +. I wonder when I will ov??
Now I am going to panic about not having DTD enough.
:wacko:
Thankfully not had any arguments with DF this month!:thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Do you usually get the surge and ovulate the next day?
Luckily, I usually get the positive and then have 2-3 days before O.

My OH is now finally putting curtain rods up in the master bedroom...We bought this house over a year ago and we're STILL not done with all of the projects! So....he's making it up to me...:)


----------



## Claireyb1

Indigo77 said:


> Do you usually get the surge and ovulate the next day?
> Luckily, I usually get the positive and then have 2-3 days before O.
> 
> My OH is now finally putting curtain rods up in the master bedroom...We bought this house over a year ago and we're STILL not done with all of the projects! So....he's making it up to me...:)

I don't know when I ov as I don't do temps, So there is no way of knowig 100% when or if I do?
Anyway, we DTD this morning just before I got my +opk so I guess that was good timing. I think I will try again tomorrow too incase.

Glad to hear your OH is doing his jobs, hopefully BD'ing is on his list too!!:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, during O time just ignore their nonsense and do the deed... you can get back to being upset at them afterward LOL...not to mention that it is a HUGE stress reliever:winkwink:
> 
> Haha...I am trying to do that now...it's just that his moods affect me...so I got into a bad mood, as well, and was not up for it...I should be over it by tonight...Click to expand...

here is the trick...try to focus on what he DOES do well for you and what he goes through to make you happy. Think about how their ultimate goal as men IS to make US happy (and I mean it, it really is) Think about he wants to have a baby with YOU as well, how that means he truly is committing to you (more than a wedding in my opinion) What do you love about him? his eyes? His butt? check him out when you see him, he will notice you smiling LOL trust me, there is always something about our men that can turn it around


----------



## Indigo77

You're right...Will do...thanks!


----------



## Nat 1976

Morning all hope you a :dust: filled weekend.

I am still only getting high readings on my CBFM no peak yet but I know my body pretty well and I have the crampy feeling I always get just before a peak reading. Luckily we have managed to DTD plenty over the week so should be plenty of :spermy: hanging around when I do OV :haha:

Anyone know if its safe to take antihistamines for hay fever when TTC. I havent taken any yet but it wont be long until my hay fever starts driving me nuts and I will need to take something!!


----------



## Spoomie

Nat 1976 said:


> Morning all hope you a :dust: filled weekend.
> 
> I am still only getting high readings on my CBFM no peak yet but I know my body pretty well and I have the crampy feeling I always get just before a peak reading. Luckily we have managed to DTD plenty over the week so should be plenty of :spermy: hanging around when I do OV :haha:
> 
> Anyone know if its safe to take antihistamines for hay fever when TTC. I havent taken any yet but it wont be long until my hay fever starts driving me nuts and I will need to take something!!

I think antihistamines *may* dry up CM???


----------



## Nat 1976

Spoomie said:


> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all hope you a :dust: filled weekend.
> 
> I am still only getting high readings on my CBFM no peak yet but I know my body pretty well and I have the crampy feeling I always get just before a peak reading. Luckily we have managed to DTD plenty over the week so should be plenty of :spermy: hanging around when I do OV :haha:
> 
> Anyone know if its safe to take antihistamines for hay fever when TTC. I havent taken any yet but it wont be long until my hay fever starts driving me nuts and I will need to take something!!
> 
> I think antihistamines *may* dry up CM???Click to expand...

Probably best that i try to avoid taking them then!!! cheers :thumbup:


----------



## Spoomie

Nat 1976 said:


> Spoomie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all hope you a :dust: filled weekend.
> 
> I am still only getting high readings on my CBFM no peak yet but I know my body pretty well and I have the crampy feeling I always get just before a peak reading. Luckily we have managed to DTD plenty over the week so should be plenty of :spermy: hanging around when I do OV :haha:
> 
> Anyone know if its safe to take antihistamines for hay fever when TTC. I havent taken any yet but it wont be long until my hay fever starts driving me nuts and I will need to take something!!
> 
> I think antihistamines *may* dry up CM???Click to expand...
> 
> Probably best that i try to avoid taking them then!!! cheers :thumbup:Click to expand...

Check it out further online, but I'm sure I'me right x


----------



## Storm1jet2

Indigo77 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 2 OPK positives for me...yesterday and today...never had 2 days a row before...B complex seems to be changing everything for me...problem is...OH's shitty mood...don't want to be anywhere near him right now...
> 
> Damn - hate that - mine is at work but has been reminded its time to get to it when he gets home, hoping he is up for it as he is probably shattered! Its hard trying not to argue etc etc when you know you want them to do the deed on specific days! Whats up with your OH?Click to expand...
> 
> He did not have coffee today...I just told him to go ahead and have his caffeine fix because caffeinated sperm is better than no sperm...Click to expand...

There is no way I would ask DH to give up his coffee - I'll take the caffeinated :spermy:!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Nat 1976 said:


> Morning all hope you a :dust: filled weekend.
> 
> I am still only getting high readings on my CBFM no peak yet but I know my body pretty well and I have the crampy feeling I always get just before a peak reading. Luckily we have managed to DTD plenty over the week so should be plenty of :spermy: hanging around when I do OV :haha:
> 
> Anyone know if its safe to take antihistamines for hay fever when TTC. I havent taken any yet but it wont be long until my hay fever starts driving me nuts and I will need to take something!!

I'm not taking any - I know you can't take them if you are pregnant - I got one of those little machines from lloyds pharmacy that you stick up your nose for 2 minutes - its better than nothing :)


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well girls how are well going? I got my peak on my CBFM this morning day 14 as expected - DTD last night and plan to again this evening. Hopefully have all my bases covered!

Everyone else getting on ok? Much OV going on all round?


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well girls how are well going? I got my peak on my CBFM this morning day 14 as expected - DTD last night and plan to again this evening. Hopefully have all my bases covered!
> 
> Everyone else getting on ok? Much OV going on all round?

Well, I got my 1st +opk yesterday and DTD in the morning. I hope to DTD again tonight to make sure!
I don't seem to have any EWCM though??!! I haven't had any since I have been TTC. I have been taking EPO this month to increase it, but all it seems to have done is make me wetter, but not with EWCM.
I hope this isn't a problem. I have preseed as my backup.
This is CD16 for me and I will do aother opk this afternoon to see if it is still + as I had 2 days of +opk last month.

:hugs:


----------



## Spoomie

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls how are well going? I got my peak on my CBFM this morning day 14 as expected - DTD last night and plan to again this evening. Hopefully have all my bases covered!
> 
> Everyone else getting on ok? Much OV going on all round?
> 
> Well, I got my 1st +opk yesterday and DTD in the morning. I hope to DTD again tonight to make sure!
> I don't seem to have any EWCM though??!! I haven't had any since I have been TTC. I have been taking EPO this month to increase it, but all it seems to have done is make me wetter, but not with EWCM.
> I hope this isn't a problem. I have preseed as my backup.
> This is CD16 for me and I will do aother opk this afternoon to see if it is still + as I had 2 days of +opk last month.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

EWCM is the optimum, but watery cm is also considered fertile!


----------



## Claireyb1

Spoomie said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls how are well going? I got my peak on my CBFM this morning day 14 as expected - DTD last night and plan to again this evening. Hopefully have all my bases covered!
> 
> Everyone else getting on ok? Much OV going on all round?
> 
> Well, I got my 1st +opk yesterday and DTD in the morning. I hope to DTD again tonight to make sure!
> I don't seem to have any EWCM though??!! I haven't had any since I have been TTC. I have been taking EPO this month to increase it, but all it seems to have done is make me wetter, but not with EWCM.
> I hope this isn't a problem. I have preseed as my backup.
> This is CD16 for me and I will do aother opk this afternoon to see if it is still + as I had 2 days of +opk last month.
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> EWCM is the optimum, but watery cm is also considered fertile!Click to expand...

Thanks for that Spoomie, it has made me feel better.
xx


----------



## Storm1jet2

Exciting Clairey! I'd settle for the watery too - actually coming to think about it not sure I've seen that much CM so far this month! Hard to tell with all the other stuff thats coming out in the morning (TMI I know). Must make an effort to look throughout the rest of the day!

More BDing tonight then :)


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Exciting Clairey! I'd settle for the watery too - actually coming to think about it not sure I've seen that much CM so far this month! Hard to tell with all the other stuff thats coming out in the morning (TMI I know). Must make an effort to look throughout the rest of the day!
> 
> More BDing tonight then :)

LoL - I know what you mean about the "other" stuff coming out in the morning. Hard to tell what's what!!
I might go and have another check now.
Yes, bring on the BD'ing tonight!!!:happydance:

:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Exciting Clairey! I'd settle for the watery too - actually coming to think about it not sure I've seen that much CM so far this month! Hard to tell with all the other stuff thats coming out in the morning (TMI I know). Must make an effort to look throughout the rest of the day!
> 
> More BDing tonight then :)
> 
> LoL - I know what you mean about the "other" stuff coming out in the morning. Hard to tell what's what!!
> I might go and have another check now.
> Yes, bring on the BD'ing tonight!!!:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Hope my DH saves me enough energy for later - I'd be gutted if we can't DTD on our first peak day!

:dust: to all! Lets hope those :spermy: do their job!


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Exciting Clairey! I'd settle for the watery too - actually coming to think about it not sure I've seen that much CM so far this month! Hard to tell with all the other stuff thats coming out in the morning (TMI I know). Must make an effort to look throughout the rest of the day!
> 
> More BDing tonight then :)
> 
> LoL - I know what you mean about the "other" stuff coming out in the morning. Hard to tell what's what!!
> I might go and have another check now.
> Yes, bring on the BD'ing tonight!!!:happydance:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hope my DH saves me enough energy for later - I'd be gutted if we can't DTD on our first peak day!
> 
> :dust: to all! Lets hope those :spermy: do their job!Click to expand...

Just an ickle wickle bit of energy for BD'ing will do! lol
:happydance:


----------



## Nat 1976

:happydance:Ooooohhh yahhhh for you guys, looks like everyone is getting positive OPK's fingers crossed i get mine tomorrow on CD14.

I am gonna have to take it easy on my "Race for Life" training tonight, and make sure i save some energy for :sex: after lol Iam already tired just thinking about them :sleep:ha ha ha 

Good luck to all x
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Well I just spoke with my doctor and she says the best sperm is every 72 hours...but because it is a pain to schedule it like that they say every other day works best or you just deplete the hubby's reserve...so now I am bummed thinking that because I wanted it in March so badly that I pushed for the 6 consecutive days marathon that I may have been a disservice to myself and the task at hand :wacko:...:cry:


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Well I just spoke with my doctor and she says the best sperm is every 72 hours...but because it is a pain to schedule it like that they say every other day works best or you just deplete the hubby's reserve...so now I am bummed thinking that because I wanted it in March so badly that I pushed for the 6 consecutive days marathon that I may have been a disservice to myself and the task at hand :wacko:...:cry:

ohhh thats why they say every other day! I'm going to have another go tonight, have a day off and then have another go tomorrow!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Well I just spoke with my doctor and she says the best sperm is every 72 hours...but because it is a pain to schedule it like that they say every other day works best or you just deplete the hubby's reserve...so now I am bummed thinking that because I wanted it in March so badly that I pushed for the 6 consecutive days marathon that I may have been a disservice to myself and the task at hand :wacko:...:cry:
> 
> ohhh thats why they say every other day! I'm going to have another go tonight, have a day off and then have another go tomorrow!Click to expand...

yes apparently the sperm needs time to mature. They are not just ready to go on command...booooooooooo!


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Well I just spoke with my doctor and she says the best sperm is every 72 hours...but because it is a pain to schedule it like that they say every other day works best or you just deplete the hubby's reserve...so now I am bummed thinking that because I wanted it in March so badly that I pushed for the 6 consecutive days marathon that I may have been a disservice to myself and the task at hand :wacko:...:cry:
> 
> ohhh thats why they say every other day! I'm going to have another go tonight, have a day off and then have another go tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> yes apparently the sperm needs time to mature. They are not just ready to go on command...booooooooooo!Click to expand...

What a pain! Another factor to take into account! So wrt to OV when are you meant to DTD if its only once every 3 days? Before/during/after the LH surge? Helllpppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Nat 1976

Not that this is a scientific answer but.... may make you feel better.... 

My best friend was TTC for a 1 year and 8 months. The month that she got pregnant she had sex everyday for 14 days straight... the week before OV and the week after . She decided she wanted to make sure she covered every possible day (poor husband LOL:haha:) and for whatever reason it worked!!! I guess it only take one little wriggler xxx :hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Nat 1976 said:


> Not that this is a scientific answer but.... may make you feel better....
> 
> My best friend was TTC for a 1 year and 8 months. The month that she got pregnant she had sex everyday for 14 days straight... the week before OV and the week after . She decided she wanted to make sure she covered every possible day (poor husband LOL:haha:) and for whatever reason it worked!!! I guess it only take one little wriggler xxx :hugs:

Thats true - I think my DH would drop dead if I said it was game on for 14 days straight!

:hugs:

hehe


----------



## LLbean

For some people it works every day, for others it is best every other day... it's so annoying not to know what is best. My hubby is having his SA done this week so that should give us a better picture of what is best for us.


----------



## velo

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well girls how are well going? I got my peak on my CBFM this morning day 14 as expected - DTD last night and plan to again this evening. Hopefully have all my bases covered!
> 
> Everyone else getting on ok? Much OV going on all round?

I think I OVed but my temp hasn't risen as much as I would expect it to. (click on the banner below) I had what I thought were ov pains late Friday/early Saturday. (around midnight) Had a positive OPK at noon Friday. But I've also had a few twinges over the weekend as well. Thursday and Friday were my wettest days, and other than that I find it hard to detect the CM (so I only fill it in when I notice it specifically)


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> For some people it works every day, for others it is best every other day... it's so annoying not to know what is best. My hubby is having his SA done this week so that should give us a better picture of what is best for us.

Hope it goes well - we eagerly await the SA results!

:spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:


----------



## Storm1jet2

velo said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well girls how are well going? I got my peak on my CBFM this morning day 14 as expected - DTD last night and plan to again this evening. Hopefully have all my bases covered!
> 
> Everyone else getting on ok? Much OV going on all round?
> 
> I think I OVed but my temp hasn't risen as much as I would expect it to. (click on the banner below) I had what I thought were ov pains late Friday/early Saturday. (around midnight) Had a positive OPK at noon Friday. But I've also had a few twinges over the weekend as well. Thursday and Friday were my wettest days, and other than that I find it hard to detect the CM (so I only fill it in when I notice it specifically)Click to expand...

Def looks like you have all your bases covered :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Storm1jet2 said:


> There is no way I would ask DH to give up his coffee - I'll take the caffeinated :spermy:!

I didn't! He took it upon himself...I told him to PLEASE have a cup of coffee....

Anyway, we managed to forgive and forget and BD...but now I am reading that we should be doing it every other day?

Aaaaa... There is so much contradictory info out there...I read a Q and A with a FS and he said that every other day is recommended for low sperm count, every day for everyone else, but never more than 1x/day....

No temp rise this morning and a third positive OPK...this B complex is simply amazing! DH even said that we probably don't even need preseed anymore! 

Used the soft cups for the first time last night...


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> For some people it works every day, for others it is best every other day... it's so annoying not to know what is best. My hubby is having his SA done this week so that should give us a better picture of what is best for us.

Agreed...Did your OH protest the SA at all? Mine would only agree to go if the 3rd time was not the charm..


----------



## Indigo77

Storm1jet2 said:


> Thats true - I think my DH would drop dead if I said it was game on for 14 days straight!
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> hehe

haha...same here....


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> For some people it works every day, for others it is best every other day... it's so annoying not to know what is best. My hubby is having his SA done this week so that should give us a better picture of what is best for us.
> 
> Agreed...Did your OH protest the SA at all? Mine would only agree to go if the 3rd time was not the charm..Click to expand...

Mine is protesting still.. he feels "uncomfortable" having to give a sample...yeah cause it is THAT HARD! LOL I swear, if men were in our shoes our race would be extinct!


----------



## GraceFace

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> For some people it works every day, for others it is best every other day... it's so annoying not to know what is best. My hubby is having his SA done this week so that should give us a better picture of what is best for us.
> 
> Agreed...Did your OH protest the SA at all? Mine would only agree to go if the 3rd time was not the charm..Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is protesting still.. he feels "uncomfortable" having to give a sample...yeah cause it is THAT HARD! LOL I swear, if men were in our shoes our race would be extinct!Click to expand...

Maybe he should carry his own mags in or maybe you could shoot him some pics to his phone! LOL! Anything to help the poor dear!


----------



## LLbean

GraceFace said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> For some people it works every day, for others it is best every other day... it's so annoying not to know what is best. My hubby is having his SA done this week so that should give us a better picture of what is best for us.
> 
> Agreed...Did your OH protest the SA at all? Mine would only agree to go if the 3rd time was not the charm..Click to expand...
> 
> Mine is protesting still.. he feels "uncomfortable" having to give a sample...yeah cause it is THAT HARD! LOL I swear, if men were in our shoes our race would be extinct!Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe he should carry his own mags in or maybe you could shoot him some pics to his phone! LOL! Anything to help the poor dear!Click to expand...

oh no, he doesn't even need to go in! The sample will be taken at home and I will drive it in


----------



## Indigo77

FYI...


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/The-Fertile-Window---Scientific-Literature-Review.html


----------



## Nat 1976

Woo hooo CD14 and peak reading on CBFM.... well actually I got a positive on a cheapie test last night as I had a feeling I was going to get a surge during the day cause I felt odd (thats the only way I can describe it), so I kind of knew I would get a peak today... but I am still excited just to see it on the monitor:happydance:
Lots :sex:done every other day so far so just a few extra days should cover all bases and then the waiting beings :huh:!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Woo hooo CD14 and peak reading on CBFM.... well actually I got a positive on a cheapie test last night as I had a feeling I was going to get a surge during the day cause I felt odd (thats the only way I can describe it), so I kind of knew I would get a peak today... but I am still excited just to see it on the monitor:happydance:
> Lots :sex:done every other day so far so just a few extra days should cover all bases and then the waiting beings :huh:!!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Oh God how we love the waiting game! lol:wacko:
Here's to all our BFP's!! :happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Woo hooo CD14 and peak reading on CBFM.... well actually I got a positive on a cheapie test last night as I had a feeling I was going to get a surge during the day cause I felt odd (thats the only way I can describe it), so I kind of knew I would get a peak today... but I am still excited just to see it on the monitor:happydance:
> Lots :sex:done every other day so far so just a few extra days should cover all bases and then the waiting beings :huh:!!!!
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Oh God how we love the waiting game! lol:wacko:
> Here's to all our BFP's!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I got my second peak on the CBFM today - got a smiley on the CB digitial and second line on internet cheapy last night - but wasn't expecting a second peak today! No way I can get DH to DTD tonight again (did last night) so will just have to leave it til tomorrow! Hope that covers my bases!


----------



## LLbean

right on for all the peaks!

Get to it ladies, and if not just remember it is best when the sperm is already there waiting for the egg to drop.:dust:


----------



## Nat 1976

CD 15 and second Peak on CBFM just a few more days then back to BD'ing for fun ....that's if we both have any energy left:sleep:.
I am already dreading the 2WW wait!! I always start my cycle feeling positive then slowly (after OV) my brain just goes into &#8220;*it hasn&#8217;t worked again mode*&#8221; even though I have no clue if it has or not, it&#8217;s exhausting!!!!
I really feel positive that one of us in this thread will be lucky this month!!! Fingers crossed everyone :baby:x
I will be able to test on Easter weekend to see if the Easter bunny has been kind enough to leave me a little fertilised egg...:bunny:please let time fly by i hate waiting he he he
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> CD 15 and second Peak on CBFM just a few more days then back to BD'ing for fun ....that's if we both have any energy left:sleep:.
> I am already dreading the 2WW wait!! I always start my cycle feeling positive then slowly (after OV) my brain just goes into *it hasnt worked again mode* even though I have no clue if it has or not, its exhausting!!!!
> I really feel positive that one of us in this thread will be lucky this month!!! Fingers crossed everyone :baby:x
> I will be able to test on Easter weekend to see if the Easter bunny has been kind enough to leave me a little fertilised egg...:bunny:please let time fly by i hate waiting he he he
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi Nat, I will be testing on Easter weekend too - hopefully it will be a nice Easter egg hunt and I find what I want!!! a hot cross bun in the oven. lol :haha:
I feel the same as you in regard to losing the positive thoughts the further into the TWW I go. It is sometimes a bit all consuming :wacko:
Here's looking forward to hearing all the BFP stories!!!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Nat 1976

Claireyb1 said:


> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> CD 15 and second Peak on CBFM just a few more days then back to BD'ing for fun ....that's if we both have any energy left:sleep:.
> I am already dreading the 2WW wait!! I always start my cycle feeling positive then slowly (after OV) my brain just goes into &#8220;*it hasn&#8217;t worked again mode*&#8221; even though I have no clue if it has or not, it&#8217;s exhausting!!!!
> I really feel positive that one of us in this thread will be lucky this month!!! Fingers crossed everyone :baby:x
> I will be able to test on Easter weekend to see if the Easter bunny has been kind enough to leave me a little fertilised egg...:bunny:please let time fly by i hate waiting he he he
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi Nat, I will be testing on Easter weekend too - hopefully it will be a nice Easter egg hunt and I find what I want!!! a hot cross bun in the oven. lol :haha:
> I feel the same as you in regard to losing the positive thoughts the further into the TWW I go. It is sometimes a bit all consuming :wacko:
> Here's looking forward to hearing all the BFP stories!!!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

ha ha ha hot cross bun in the oven that made me lmao:haha:.
It's so hard to stay positive but I am gonna try. And, also try not to symptom check...........yhe right as if that&#8217;s gonna happen LOL here&#8217;s to the next 2 weeks x
:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> CD 15 and second Peak on CBFM just a few more days then back to BD'ing for fun ....that's if we both have any energy left:sleep:.
> I am already dreading the 2WW wait!! I always start my cycle feeling positive then slowly (after OV) my brain just goes into *it hasnt worked again mode* even though I have no clue if it has or not, its exhausting!!!!
> I really feel positive that one of us in this thread will be lucky this month!!! Fingers crossed everyone :baby:x
> I will be able to test on Easter weekend to see if the Easter bunny has been kind enough to leave me a little fertilised egg...:bunny:please let time fly by i hate waiting he he he
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi Nat, I will be testing on Easter weekend too - hopefully it will be a nice Easter egg hunt and I find what I want!!! a hot cross bun in the oven. lol :haha:
> I feel the same as you in regard to losing the positive thoughts the further into the TWW I go. It is sometimes a bit all consuming :wacko:
> Here's looking forward to hearing all the BFP stories!!!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> ha ha ha hot cross bun in the oven that made me lmao:haha:.
> It's so hard to stay positive but I am gonna try. And, also try not to symptom check...........yhe right as if thats gonna happen LOL heres to the next 2 weeks x
> :hugs:Click to expand...

I think the more I think about not thinking about it, the more I end up thinking about it??!! does that make sense? :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

that is why I planned a week long trip this time around LOL... I get to go see my old friends out of town so that will keep me busy and not thinking about it all...at least for a week hehehe


----------



## Claireyb1

LLbean said:


> that is why I planned a week long trip this time around LOL... I get to go see my old friends out of town so that will keep me busy and not thinking about it all...at least for a week hehehe

Ooh is this your trip to Cali?? when do you go? the weather should be warming up nicely in Santa Monica - hopefully.:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

indeed! I go on the 27th


----------



## Claireyb1

well, that's certainly something to look forward to and to focus on other than the whole TTC business.:thumbup:


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies - here we go again, thought I would start a new thread for all those of who didn't manage a :bfp: last time and are moving on to a new cycle and about to go through the monthly madness all over again.
> 
> Who's with me! :flower:




Hi ladies, I am with you guys if you will have me. This is TTC cycle #2 for me. I am an ex-mirena user and hoping this doesn't take until the end of time. Last month was unsuccessful and I would love to chat it up and stress in the 2WW with you ladies. I almost went smack dab crazy last cycle but somehow knew that there was no baby despite all of the BD'ing. Poor DH, he is really amped this month and saying "I am ready, have you ovulted?" lol he askes this every day, God bless him, the answer to that is no. lol Does anyone feel some form of anxiety again about TTC? I am so apprehensive, and trying not the be pessimistic. Just thinking if I don't bank on conceiving this month then it just might happen... what do you ladies think?


----------



## LLbean

FngrsCrossed said:


> Hi ladies, I am with you guys if you will have me. This is TTC cycle #2 for me. I am an ex-mirena user and hoping this doesn't take until the end of time. Last month was unsuccessful and I would love to chat it up and stress in the 2WW with you ladies. I almost went smack dab crazy last cycle but somehow knew that there was no baby despite all of the BD'ing. Poor DH, he is really amped this month and saying "I am ready, have you ovulted?" lol he askes this every day, God bless him, the answer to that is no. lol Does anyone feel some form of anxiety again about TTC? I am so apprehensive, and trying not the be pessimistic. Just thinking if I don't bank on conceiving this month then it just might happen... what do you ladies think?

some times when you least think about it is when it happens LOL...so yes, I would say just have fun and it will come


----------



## Indigo77

FngrsCrossed said:


> Does anyone feel some form of anxiety again about TTC? I am so apprehensive, and trying not the be pessimistic. Just thinking if I don't bank on conceiving this month then it just might happen... what do you ladies think?

Maybe you're just trying to manage your expectations? 
Sometimes I find myself downright apathetic about this venture.

I have been with my DH for 20 years, and we were never like most couples around us... 'certain' that we wanted kids...When he turned 40, he was suddenly 'certain'. I think I am more anxious about letting him down than anything else. I feel so pessimistic and apprehensive about the whole thing that sometimes I can't relate to many of the women here. I don't feel symptoms like everyone else here, I am happy when others get BFPs and the 2 ww barely phases me. Maybe it's because I am just managing my expectations or maybe things will change once we have been at this longer...I don't know...I am always thinking in the back of my mind that there IS something to be said about not having kids...It's the letting him down that affects me the most...


----------



## Nat 1976

Ok so the pessimist in me is starting to rear her ugly head:growlmad:!!! Why do I always feel like this after OV. It's like I am on a come down after being so excited waiting to OV. 
I have convinced myself this month is going to be like all the other months and be BPN for me. My friend at work announced today that she is pregnant and is showing us all her 3 month scan pictures ouch!!! I am really happy for her she so lovely but the pessimist in me is screaming it will never be you just forget it and be happy with your lot!
Think its time to break open the chocolate digestives and dunk them in a big cuppa tea to cheer myself up.....I know I am being pathetic get a grip and chill out women.
:coffee:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Nat 1976 said:


> Ok so the pessimist in me is starting to rear her ugly head:growlmad:!!! Why do I always feel like this after OV. It's like I am on a come down after being so excited waiting to OV.
> I have convinced myself this month is going to be like all the other months and be BPN for me. My friend at work announced today that she is pregnant and is showing us all her 3 month scan pictures ouch!!! I am really happy for her she so lovely but the pessimist in me is screaming it will never be you just forget it and be happy with your lot!
> Think its time to break open the chocolate digestives and dunk them in a big cuppa tea to cheer myself up.....I know I am being pathetic get a grip and chill out women.
> :coffee:

I too am in the 2ww now and already feeling like I failed - stupid really cause I habe absolutely no way of telling whats happening at the minute. Used the CBFM, covered all my bases and back to the waiting game *sigh* - you really could wish your life away with this TTC.

Been there so many times having to ooh and aah over everyones scan pictures - it can be really hard. Have an extra chocolate digestive and hold on to the thought it will be you with those scan pcitures soon!

:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Indigo77 said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone feel some form of anxiety again about TTC? I am so apprehensive, and trying not the be pessimistic. Just thinking if I don't bank on conceiving this month then it just might happen... what do you ladies think?
> 
> Maybe you're just trying to manage your expectations?
> Sometimes I find myself downright apathetic about this venture.
> 
> I have been with my DH for 20 years, and we were never like most couples around us... 'certain' that we wanted kids...When he turned 40, he was suddenly 'certain'. I think I am more anxious about letting him down than anything else. I feel so pessimistic and apprehensive about the whole thing that sometimes I can't relate to many of the women here. I don't feel symptoms like everyone else here, I am happy when others get BFPs and the 2 ww barely phases me. Maybe it's because I am just managing my expectations or maybe things will change once we have been at this longer...I don't know...I am always thinking in the back of my mind that there IS something to be said about not having kids...It's the letting him down that affects me the most...Click to expand...

I think this journey is different for everyone! I wish the 2WW didn't phase me, but it does :( Oh and there IS something to be said about not having kids - you do give up a lot for them, so when I get my :bfn: I curl up with my DH and remind myself we wouldn't have so much cuddle time if we had a :baby: that needed us. I guess there are pros and cons to having and not having. I still want one though!

Do you really want one or is it more cause hubby does?


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone feel some form of anxiety again about TTC? I am so apprehensive, and trying not the be pessimistic. Just thinking if I don't bank on conceiving this month then it just might happen... what do you ladies think?
> 
> Maybe you're just trying to manage your expectations?
> Sometimes I find myself downright apathetic about this venture.
> 
> I have been with my DH for 20 years, and we were never like most couples around us... 'certain' that we wanted kids...When he turned 40, he was suddenly 'certain'. I think I am more anxious about letting him down than anything else. I feel so pessimistic and apprehensive about the whole thing that sometimes I can't relate to many of the women here. I don't feel symptoms like everyone else here, I am happy when others get BFPs and the 2 ww barely phases me. Maybe it's because I am just managing my expectations or maybe things will change once we have been at this longer...I don't know...I am always thinking in the back of my mind that there IS something to be said about not having kids...It's the letting him down that affects me the most...Click to expand...
> 
> I think this journey is different for everyone! I wish the 2WW didn't phase me, but it does :( Oh and there IS something to be said about not having kids - you do give up a lot for them, so when I get my :bfn: I curl up with my DH and remind myself we wouldn't have so much cuddle time if we had a :baby: that needed us. I guess there are pros and cons to having and not having. I still want one though!
> 
> Do you really want one or is it more cause hubby does?Click to expand...

I am doing ok so far in the TWW managing to keep fairly sane,I think that may change next week though and then it will be driving me mad!
I am under no illusion that having a baby/child is hard work and the sacrifce can be imense, but as you say "I still want one! lol :thumbup:
:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Storm1jet2 said:


> Do you really want one or is it more cause hubby does?

I think I do...?...

Some days I do, but some days I feel so content with our lives now that I ask myself, 'Why rock the boat?'

I always knew this much...I am not one of those 'Wonder Women' that can do it all...career & kids. I always knew that if we would ever do this, I would stay home and focus on motherhood. And now that we are at that place where we can live comfortably on his salary, it started seeming to me that this could potentially work...but now I am going to be 39 soon and find myself wishing we could have come to this place a decade ago...We actually talked about it over lunch yesterday, and to my surprise, we are actually on the same page. If it doesn't happen naturally by the time I am 40, then we'll move on...without medical interventions like AI or IVF or IUI..."nothing with initials" is what he said...hehe...which actually made me feel like some of the pressure was off me..

I just question it all because I seem to be lacking that profound longing I sense from the women here


----------



## Indigo77

:blush:


Nat 1976 said:


> the pessimist in me is screaming it will never be you just forget it

that's how I feel every time...


----------



## Nat 1976

I just question it all because I seem to be lacking that profound longing I sense from the women here[/QUOTE]

Youre not the only one!!! I sometimes think "you know what we are happy as we are why change things". But then I remember how I felt when we did get pregnant (Dec 2007 MC) and I change my mind again. But I do go between the two extremes from one week to the next!!!:wacko:

The thing with me is I know that if we never have children i will not have any regrets, I am happy with my lot and having a baby would be the huge cherry on top of a really yummy cake I already have. But thats just me x
:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Nat 1976 said:


> Youre not the only one!!! I sometimes think "you know what we are happy as we are why change things". But then I remember how I felt when we did get pregnant (Dec 2007 MC) and I change my mind again. But I do go between the two extremes from one week to the next!!!:wacko:
> 
> The thing with me is I know that if we never have children i will not have any regrets, I am happy with my lot and having a baby would be the huge cherry on top of a really yummy cake I already have. But thats just me x
> :hugs:

Thank you so much for this reply...you have no idea how less alone it made me feel...:hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Indigo77 said:


> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> Youre not the only one!!! I sometimes think "you know what we are happy as we are why change things". But then I remember how I felt when we did get pregnant (Dec 2007 MC) and I change my mind again. But I do go between the two extremes from one week to the next!!!:wacko:
> 
> The thing with me is I know that if we never have children i will not have any regrets, I am happy with my lot and having a baby would be the huge cherry on top of a really yummy cake I already have. But thats just me x
> :hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much for this reply...you have no idea how less alone it made me feel...:hugs:Click to expand...

I vacillate between the two as well and it seems to depend on what is going on with my body. This month I have none of the phantom symptoms and I'm happy as a clam the way things are. Sure, I bought a BBT and have played with it some, but I didn't wake up this morning and take my take my temperature just to get a head start seeing what happens at the end of my cycle. I guess in my eyes, that would be overkill! Alternatively, if my breasts were really sore and the bloating was particularly bad and I had mild cramps, I'd be in a totally different state in my head.


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hiya ladies :hi:

Hope you're all well x I haven't been on for a few days so had a lot of posts to catch up on. 

Isn't it funny how we're all going through the same feelings during this ttc journey that we're all on. We get our af then we're impatiently waiting for it to hurry up and go so we can start bd again then the next emotion is excitement when we're leading upto the bd stage. Then its the have I or haven't I caught that egg stage of the big 'O' then the 'tww symptom spotting stage' and then to our addiction of poas and dreading to look to see if the 2 lines are there!!!

I am at the 'excited' stage as I have ewcm and I think I should O over the weekend. We have bd every other day since cd8 I am currently cd15 I'm letting DF have a night off tonight :winkwink: as we are preparing for a bd marathon over the weekend

Take care ladies and FX for you all

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## GraceFace

mumof2and1dog said:


> Hiya ladies :hi:
> 
> Hope you're all well x I haven't been on for a few days so had a lot of posts to catch up on.
> 
> Isn't it funny how we're all going through the same feelings during this ttc journey that we're all on. We get our af then we're impatiently waiting for it to hurry up and go so we can start bd again then the next emotion is excitement when we're leading upto the bd stage. Then its the have I or haven't I caught that egg stage of the big 'O' then the 'tww symptom spotting stage' and then to our addiction of poas and dreading to look to see if the 2 lines are there!!!
> 
> I am at the 'excited' stage as I have ewcm and I think I should O over the weekend. We have bd every other day since cd8 I am currently cd15 I'm letting DF have a night off tonight :winkwink: as we are preparing for a bd marathon over the weekend
> 
> Take care ladies and FX for you all
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

I'm busy learnig all I can about charting today. Not obsessing, but if I'm going to do it I want to do it right!

Good luck and may you DH have Superman stamina and little soldiers! Enjoy yourself! :hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

thanks GraceFace we're certainly enjoying all the extra bd its actually brought us a lot closer together in our relationship even though we've been together for nearly 12 yrs the last few months have been like a spark has been re-ignited and we're having a great time. 

I have a really good feeling for us for all these easter eggs to be fertilised this cycle woo hoo :happydance: 

:hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

mumof2and1dog said:


> thanks GraceFace we're certainly enjoying all the extra bd its actually brought us a lot closer together in our relationship even though we've been together for nearly 12 yrs the last few months have been like a spark has been re-ignited and we're having a great time.
> 
> I have a really good feeling for us for all these easter eggs to be fertilised this cycle woo hoo :happydance:
> 
> :hugs:

Oh that is amazing and so important for your relationship! I told OH that he better be ready to GO next week ( no kids in the house every other week). Not that it turn up a BFP, but we need to make more attempts at being close when the time is right! And (giggle) next months fertile time should hit around the next time the kids are gone so I expect us to be like rabbits! LOL!

Easter eggies indeed!:happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

My temps seem to be all over the place, Im not sure there is any point charting them, I never get 3 hours solid sleep just before I wake up and that seems to knock my temps out. They do seem up a little since OV, but not as much as I would like.

Other than that not much to report - sore @@s but thats normal for the second half of my cycle and seem to have a little more CM (creamy) than last time. Definately don't feel much different though so not holding out much hope!

How is everyone else getting on?


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> My temps seem to be all over the place, Im not sure there is any point charting them, I never get 3 hours solid sleep just before I wake up and that seems to knock my temps out. They do seem up a little since OV, but not as much as I would like.
> 
> Other than that not much to report - sore @@s but thats normal for the second half of my cycle and seem to have a little more CM (creamy) than last time. Definately don't feel much different though so not holding out much hope!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?

Well, I am approx 6-7dpo and as I have been very busy this weekend I haven't really had loads of time to be obsessing over symptoms etc. I have been feeling a few twinges down below, but not trying to read too much into it. I have however been having increased CM,lots more than in any previous month at this time.Hoping this is a good sign?!
Hope everyone else is doing ok?.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## GraceFace

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> My temps seem to be all over the place, Im not sure there is any point charting them, I never get 3 hours solid sleep just before I wake up and that seems to knock my temps out. They do seem up a little since OV, but not as much as I would like.
> 
> Other than that not much to report - sore @@s but thats normal for the second half of my cycle and seem to have a little more CM (creamy) than last time. Definately don't feel much different though so not holding out much hope!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?
> 
> Well, I am approx 6-7dpo and as I have been very busy this weekend I haven't really had loads of time to be obsessing over symptoms etc. I have been feeling a few twinges down below, but not trying to read too much into it. I have however been having increased CM,lots more than in any previous month at this time.Hoping this is a good sign?!
> Hope everyone else is doing ok?.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Not obsessing over symptoms, which is lovely, but for the record and because everyone wants to know how we're all doing I've got more CM than I usually do this whole week. No other symptoms to remark on. We DTD yesterday early afternoon and I had cramping last night, but none really today. Af is expected Wednesday and I hope she stays away until then so my cycle length is decent.

My mood is pleasant and we had a great time last night at the wedding. OH looked splendid in his dress clothes and smelled so good! *sigh* :)


----------



## FngrsCrossed

Indigo77 said:


> FngrsCrossed said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone feel some form of anxiety again about TTC? I am so apprehensive, and trying not the be pessimistic. Just thinking if I don't bank on conceiving this month then it just might happen... what do you ladies think?
> 
> Maybe you're just trying to manage your expectations?
> Sometimes I find myself downright apathetic about this venture.
> 
> I have been with my DH for 20 years, and we were never like most couples around us... 'certain' that we wanted kids...When he turned 40, he was suddenly 'certain'. I think I am more anxious about letting him down than anything else. I feel so pessimistic and apprehensive about the whole thing that sometimes I can't relate to many of the women here. I don't feel symptoms like everyone else here, I am happy when others get BFPs and the 2 ww barely phases me. Maybe it's because I am just managing my expectations or maybe things will change once we have been at this longer...I don't know...I am always thinking in the back of my mind that there IS something to be said about not having kids...It's the letting him down that affects me the most...Click to expand...


I guess you are truly correct in saying maybe I am managing my expectations. Like you i am also happy with others BFP...What makes it worse is now DH is asking me everyday if I have ovulated yet. :dohh: which has made me buy more OPK's so that I can show him that I haven't. He says I look fertile and sexy; that made me laugh because those two words are so not like peanut butter and jelly...they just don't go together fertile+sexy= BFP? :haha: We have children already so I shouldn't even worry about it right? ugh! I was insane last month..just erratic. The 2ww almost killed me. I am just really blah this month...really really blah. 

Thanks for your reply madam...baby dust to you and all those TTC.
:baby:


----------



## Storm1jet2

GraceFace said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> My temps seem to be all over the place, Im not sure there is any point charting them, I never get 3 hours solid sleep just before I wake up and that seems to knock my temps out. They do seem up a little since OV, but not as much as I would like.
> 
> Other than that not much to report - sore @@s but thats normal for the second half of my cycle and seem to have a little more CM (creamy) than last time. Definately don't feel much different though so not holding out much hope!
> 
> How is everyone else getting on?
> 
> Well, I am approx 6-7dpo and as I have been very busy this weekend I haven't really had loads of time to be obsessing over symptoms etc. I have been feeling a few twinges down below, but not trying to read too much into it. I have however been having increased CM,lots more than in any previous month at this time.Hoping this is a good sign?!
> Hope everyone else is doing ok?.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Not obsessing over symptoms, which is lovely, but for the record and because everyone wants to know how we're all doing I've got more CM than I usually do this whole week. No other symptoms to remark on. We DTD yesterday early afternoon and I had cramping last night, but none really today. Af is expected Wednesday and I hope she stays away until then so my cycle length is decent.
> 
> My mood is pleasant and we had a great time last night at the wedding. OH looked splendid in his dress clothes and smelled so good! *sigh* :)Click to expand...

Graceface - so glad you had a good time at the wedding - also good to see you lusting over your OH! 

Clairey - I haven't had much to think about - but today I feel like AF is coming and I feel like I need to go to the loo the long way and its not really happening! TMI I know girls but here we go! I'm shattered too - ended up going to bed really early last night and woke up in a sweat - temp had skyrocketed this morning but it might have been a freak occurance cause I was so hot in bed - we shall see how that goes tomorrow.

I so want this to be my month (and yours too) - but I know its too early for proper symptoms and its all probably in my head *sigh*... roll on next week!

Oh and I'm absolutely NOT testing early this month, can face another :bfn: its too much of a smack in the face, I'll wait it out for AF for once.


----------



## Nat 1976

I am with you on the not testing early Storm.... I do it every month and just get upset:nope:, so I will follow your lead and be patient and wait for AF. 
I am only probably 6 DPO I think!! As for symptoms I just feel like AF is about to start, a weird pressure/ache and I keep getting little shooting pains really low in my tummy but I think thats because of the Lap and dye scar still healing. The only odd thing over the last two nights is I have woken in the middle of the night desperate for a wee which I never do. Time will tell and its too early for real symptoms, I will continue to assume that I am out this month that way I wont be disappointed.
Fingers crossed for you all !!


----------



## Claireyb1

Well today I should be approx 8dpo and I am feeling almost constant dull cramps, not particularly painful as such but a "just there" kind of cramp/ache. I guess a light AF sort of cramp?
I am not due AF until Mon 25th at the very earliest so this is still 6 days away,so I can't think it would be AF pains already??
Had lots of cm after ov, but it has sort of eased off today. Hope that's not a bad sign:wacko:

Hope everyone else is doing ok and resisting the urge to poas!!:dohh:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Claireyb1 said:


> Well today I should be approx 8dpo and I am feeling almost constant dull cramps, not particularly painful as such but a "just there" kind of cramp/ache. I guess a light AF sort of cramp?
> I am not due AF until Mon 25th at the very earliest so this is still 6 days away,so I can't think it would be AF pains already??
> Had lots of cm after ov, but it has sort of eased off today. Hope that's not a bad sign:wacko:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok and resisting the urge to poas!!:dohh:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Hiya hun it is still early for AF so stay positive!! You're still with a chance so long as the witch stays away x

I'm on 2 dpo and feel sad that I cant poas for about 10 days :winkwink:

What kind of cm did you have after O? I had lots of ewcm upto O and during but today its gone more 'creamy'

:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Well, I don't seem to get the holy grail of EWCM so use preseed. After ov it was creamy/lotiony cm but a fair bit of it - up until today that is.
I know AF is still a way off which is why I am hoping the cramps are a good sign as opposed to a bad one.:thumbup: 
The 2ww is such a killer isn't it. I hope yours goes quickly and you get your BFP!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Hope you get your :bfp: as well hun x

These tww r the hardest/longest/slowest tw ever!!!!!! We're going away on friday for the easter weekend so hopefully it will pass without me trying to symptom spot.

We'll all get through them together with :bfp: at the end of the journey

fx :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Well, I don't seem to get the holy grail of EWCM so use preseed. After ov it was creamy/lotiony cm but a fair bit of it - up until today that is.
> I know AF is still a way off which is why I am hoping the cramps are a good sign as opposed to a bad one.:thumbup:
> The 2ww is such a killer isn't it. I hope yours goes quickly and you get your BFP!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

I have the cramping going on too - seriously hoping its a good sign, feels like the beginnings of AF but its definately not - just hoping its not AF messing around before putting in a grand appearance!

I keep getting lost in the CM stuff too - have noticed that I've felt a bit wet down there and decided to use pantyliners and last night it was ratherer wetter than I'm used to. But having come of BC 4 months ago I'm really not used to CM at all!

Please please please let some of have a :bfp: !!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I don't seem to get the holy grail of EWCM so use preseed. After ov it was creamy/lotiony cm but a fair bit of it - up until today that is.
> I know AF is still a way off which is why I am hoping the cramps are a good sign as opposed to a bad one.:thumbup:
> The 2ww is such a killer isn't it. I hope yours goes quickly and you get your BFP!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have the cramping going on too - seriously hoping its a good sign, feels like the beginnings of AF but its definately not - just hoping its not AF messing around before putting in a grand appearance!
> 
> I keep getting lost in the CM stuff too - have noticed that I've felt a bit wet down there and decided to use pantyliners and last night it was ratherer wetter than I'm used to. But having come of BC 4 months ago I'm really not used to CM at all!
> 
> Please please please let some of have a :bfp: !!!!Click to expand...

Oh I hope it is a good sign for both of us!!
I'm still feeling on and off crampy, but it's quite mild. I wonder what tomorrow will bring?
How many DPO are you Storm and when do you think you will test?

FX's for the BFP'S!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nat 1976

I am pretty sure AF is gonna show on Monday/Tuesday. I feel the usual dull ache, and yesterday had a tiny bit of spotting which I do tend to get before AF (TMI), I am just not sure if I get it this early perhaps I should keep of note for future reference. :wacko:

Yesterday and today I keep getting a feeling of being light headed and dizzy!!!

Anyway I am convinced I am out so I am sulking today LOL.

But keeping fingers and toes crossed one of you lovely ladies gets lucky this month :flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> I am pretty sure AF is gonna show on Monday/Tuesday. I feel the usual dull ache, and yesterday had a tiny bit of spotting which I do tend to get before AF (TMI), I am just not sure if I get it this early perhaps I should keep of note for future reference. :wacko:
> 
> Yesterday and today I keep getting a feeling of being light headed and dizzy!!!
> 
> Anyway I am convinced I am out so I am sulking today LOL.
> 
> But keeping fingers and toes crossed one of you lovely ladies gets lucky this month :flower:

I think it's too early for me to be having AF cramps, but with her you never know:growlmad:
Could be IB you were seeing?
I am feeling a bit sulky today too, but not sure why?
Finger's Crossed we can all get our BFP's this month!!!:happydance:
:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> Well, I don't seem to get the holy grail of EWCM so use preseed. After ov it was creamy/lotiony cm but a fair bit of it - up until today that is.
> I know AF is still a way off which is why I am hoping the cramps are a good sign as opposed to a bad one.:thumbup:
> The 2ww is such a killer isn't it. I hope yours goes quickly and you get your BFP!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have the cramping going on too - seriously hoping its a good sign, feels like the beginnings of AF but its definately not - just hoping its not AF messing around before putting in a grand appearance!
> 
> I keep getting lost in the CM stuff too - have noticed that I've felt a bit wet down there and decided to use pantyliners and last night it was ratherer wetter than I'm used to. But having come of BC 4 months ago I'm really not used to CM at all!
> 
> Please please please let some of have a :bfp: !!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I hope it is a good sign for both of us!!
> I'm still feeling on and off crampy, but it's quite mild. I wonder what tomorrow will bring?
> How many DPO are you Storm and when do you think you will test?
> 
> FX's for the BFP'S!
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


I'm 8/9 DPO - I get confused when to start counting from, got a peak on CBFM 2 days and only one smiley with CB OPKs on the first day and none the second!

I'm def not testing until Monday at the earliest if AF doesn't get me before then! Its going to be a long 5 days.........


----------



## Storm1jet2

Nat 1976 said:


> I am pretty sure AF is gonna show on Monday/Tuesday. I feel the usual dull ache, and yesterday had a tiny bit of spotting which I do tend to get before AF (TMI), I am just not sure if I get it this early perhaps I should keep of note for future reference. :wacko:
> 
> Yesterday and today I keep getting a feeling of being light headed and dizzy!!!
> 
> Anyway I am convinced I am out so I am sulking today LOL.
> 
> But keeping fingers and toes crossed one of you lovely ladies gets lucky this month :flower:

I know how you feel - I had a cry this morning cause I'm so sure I'm not - and yet its too early to really know! This is mad!

:hug:


----------



## Nat 1976

Storm1jet2 said:


> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure AF is gonna show on Monday/Tuesday. I feel the usual dull ache, and yesterday had a tiny bit of spotting which I do tend to get before AF (TMI), I am just not sure if I get it this early perhaps I should keep of note for future reference. :wacko:
> 
> Yesterday and today I keep getting a feeling of being light headed and dizzy!!!
> 
> Anyway I am convinced I am out so I am sulking today LOL.
> 
> But keeping fingers and toes crossed one of you lovely ladies gets lucky this month :flower:
> 
> I know how you feel - I had a cry this morning cause I'm so sure I'm not - and yet its too early to really know! This is mad!
> 
> :hug:Click to expand...

I know what you mean I feel like crying to:cry:, cause i just know this month is the same as all the other months!! it is mad, but i think when you have been trying for a while you just know your body well enough to know it has'nt worked!! if that makes sense. Role on next week so i can just move on and start all over again LOL :hugs:


----------



## Nat 1976

Claireyb1 said:


> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure AF is gonna show on Monday/Tuesday. I feel the usual dull ache, and yesterday had a tiny bit of spotting which I do tend to get before AF (TMI), I am just not sure if I get it this early perhaps I should keep of note for future reference. :wacko:
> 
> Yesterday and today I keep getting a feeling of being light headed and dizzy!!!
> 
> Anyway I am convinced I am out so I am sulking today LOL.
> 
> But keeping fingers and toes crossed one of you lovely ladies gets lucky this month :flower:
> 
> I think it's too early for me to be having AF cramps, but with her you never know:growlmad:
> Could be IB you were seeing?
> I am feeling a bit sulky today too, but not sure why?
> Finger's Crossed we can all get our BFP's this month!!!:happydance:
> :hugs:Click to expand...

AF is due Monday or Tuesday at latest. I do start to get AF like symptoms a few days before she shows up but not sure if its a week before, Ive never thought about the time scales etc.

I dont think it was IB but then I dont know what that would look like either!!!:shrug: Its stopped today just back to normally CM (TMI).

Maybe today is just a sulky day all round heres to feeling more positive tomorrow and everyone get a BFP really soon. :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> I am pretty sure AF is gonna show on Monday/Tuesday. I feel the usual dull ache, and yesterday had a tiny bit of spotting which I do tend to get before AF (TMI), I am just not sure if I get it this early perhaps I should keep of note for future reference. :wacko:
> 
> Yesterday and today I keep getting a feeling of being light headed and dizzy!!!
> 
> Anyway I am convinced I am out so I am sulking today LOL.
> 
> But keeping fingers and toes crossed one of you lovely ladies gets lucky this month :flower:
> 
> I think it's too early for me to be having AF cramps, but with her you never know:growlmad:
> Could be IB you were seeing?
> I am feeling a bit sulky today too, but not sure why?
> Finger's Crossed we can all get our BFP's this month!!!:happydance:
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> AF is due Monday or Tuesday at latest. I do start to get AF like symptoms a few days before she shows up but not sure if its a week before, Ive never thought about the time scales etc.
> 
> I dont think it was IB but then I dont know what that would look like either!!!:shrug: Its stopped today just back to normally CM (TMI).
> 
> Maybe today is just a sulky day all round heres to feeling more positive tomorrow and everyone get a BFP really soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, maybe it is just a sulky day in Great Britain and beyond! lol
Seems odd though as the weather is so nice, that normally lifts me.
My DF just bought me home some lovely roses as he knows I have been feeling down, even they haven't cheered me up!:cry:
Oh well, I guess we just have to sit it out!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!

When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!
> 
> When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?

I must admit I nearly cracked last night and poas - don't know why, but I really wanted to!
Well, this morning came and 10dpo so I could resisit no longer and I am dumb struck, I think I see a faint line!
I am going to wait and test again tomorrow to see what happens. Wish me luck ladies!!
Could this be the start of our lucky thread?:happydance:
:dust::dust:


----------



## Nat 1976

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!
> 
> When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?
> 
> I must admit I nearly cracked last night and poas - don't know why, but I really wanted to!
> Well, this morning came and 10dpo so I could resisit no longer and I am dumb struck, I think I see a faint line!
> I am going to wait and test again tomorrow to see what happens. Wish me luck ladies!!
> Could this be the start of our lucky thread?:happydance:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

WOO HOO fingers crossed for you hun.:happydance: 

Iam 9 or 10 dpo today and i caved last night and poas, but got no hint of a line boooooo and i defo feel AF coming so kind of knew it would be blank. But seeing your post today cheered me up no end...... i was almost ready to give up TTC it's so draining. :hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!
> 
> When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?
> 
> I must admit I nearly cracked last night and poas - don't know why, but I really wanted to!
> Well, this morning came and 10dpo so I could resisit no longer and I am dumb struck, I think I see a faint line!
> I am going to wait and test again tomorrow to see what happens. Wish me luck ladies!!
> Could this be the start of our lucky thread?:happydance:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> WOO HOO fingers crossed for you hun.:happydance:
> 
> Iam 9 or 10 dpo today and i caved last night and poas, but got no hint of a line boooooo and i defo feel AF coming so kind of knew it would be blank. But seeing your post today cheered me up no end...... i was almost ready to give up TTC it's so draining. :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Nat, don't give up. Draining is a good word to describe the torture we put ourselves through each month. Perhaps try with FMU tomorrow. I will do another then too to make sure my eyes are not playing tricks on me - well, you never know at our age as we're soooo old - yeah right,of course we're not!:thumbup:
You know the rule - not out until AF shows up.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Nat 1976

Claireyb1 said:


> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!
> 
> When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?
> 
> I must admit I nearly cracked last night and poas - don't know why, but I really wanted to!
> Well, this morning came and 10dpo so I could resisit no longer and I am dumb struck, I think I see a faint line!
> I am going to wait and test again tomorrow to see what happens. Wish me luck ladies!!
> Could this be the start of our lucky thread?:happydance:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> WOO HOO fingers crossed for you hun.:happydance:
> 
> Iam 9 or 10 dpo today and i caved last night and poas, but got no hint of a line boooooo and i defo feel AF coming so kind of knew it would be blank. But seeing your post today cheered me up no end...... i was almost ready to give up TTC it's so draining. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Nat, don't give up. Draining is a good word to describe the torture we put ourselves through each month. Perhaps try with FMU tomorrow. I will do another then too to make sure my eyes are not playing tricks on me - well, you never know at our age as we're soooo old - yeah right,of course we're not!:thumbup:
> You know the rule - not out until AF shows up.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I think what i need to do next month is stop POAS everyday with CBFM, get rid of all the charts etc and just chill out. I think for me what is draining is the whole timing everything and the pressure that brings with it to both of us!!! So next month I plan to stop timing things and chill out, throw away the IC's I have and let "what will be just be". There i feel relaxed already:winkwink:. 
Cant wait for you to test again, dont know who is more excited me or you :haha: sending tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nat 1976 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!
> 
> When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?
> 
> I must admit I nearly cracked last night and poas - don't know why, but I really wanted to!
> Well, this morning came and 10dpo so I could resisit no longer and I am dumb struck, I think I see a faint line!
> I am going to wait and test again tomorrow to see what happens. Wish me luck ladies!!
> Could this be the start of our lucky thread?:happydance:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> WOO HOO fingers crossed for you hun.:happydance:
> 
> Iam 9 or 10 dpo today and i caved last night and poas, but got no hint of a line boooooo and i defo feel AF coming so kind of knew it would be blank. But seeing your post today cheered me up no end...... i was almost ready to give up TTC it's so draining. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Nat, don't give up. Draining is a good word to describe the torture we put ourselves through each month. Perhaps try with FMU tomorrow. I will do another then too to make sure my eyes are not playing tricks on me - well, you never know at our age as we're soooo old - yeah right,of course we're not!:thumbup:
> You know the rule - not out until AF shows up.
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think what i need to do next month is stop POAS everyday with CBFM, get rid of all the charts etc and just chill out. I think for me what is draining is the whole timing everything and the pressure that brings with it to both of us!!! So next month I plan to stop timing things and chill out, throw away the IC's I have and let "what will be just be". There i feel relaxed already:winkwink:.
> Cant wait for you to test again, dont know who is more excited me or you :haha: sending tons of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Ah Thanks Nat, I hope I'm not disapointed tomorrow:wacko:
I haven't gone down the cbfm route or temping as I just thought it was too much pressure to put on myself. It is bad enough with doing the opk and getting the DF to DTD when the time is right. Some people prefer to be in total control though, which I do understand, but for me I know it would take over my whole life:dohh:
FX'd that AF doesn't show her face, still early days hun.
:hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!
> 
> When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?
> 
> I must admit I nearly cracked last night and poas - don't know why, but I really wanted to!
> Well, this morning came and 10dpo so I could resisit no longer and I am dumb struck, I think I see a faint line!
> I am going to wait and test again tomorrow to see what happens. Wish me luck ladies!!
> Could this be the start of our lucky thread?:happydance:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhhhhh - here's hoping - can you post a pic? Are you testing again tomorrow? I sincerely hope this it for you babes :hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!
> 
> When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?
> 
> I must admit I nearly cracked last night and poas - don't know why, but I really wanted to!
> Well, this morning came and 10dpo so I could resisit no longer and I am dumb struck, I think I see a faint line!
> I am going to wait and test again tomorrow to see what happens. Wish me luck ladies!!
> Could this be the start of our lucky thread?:happydance:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhh - here's hoping - can you post a pic? Are you testing again tomorrow? I sincerely hope this it for you babes :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Yes I am going to test again tomorrow, it was an ic 1st then a Superdrug 10mui test. I have tried taking pictures, but the flash just wipes out the lines, so not much use posting anything:haha: If this is it I am due a "nearly" b'day baby my b'day is 
5th Jan.
Will let you know how I get on.
:dust::dust:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!
> 
> When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?
> 
> I must admit I nearly cracked last night and poas - don't know why, but I really wanted to!
> Well, this morning came and 10dpo so I could resisit no longer and I am dumb struck, I think I see a faint line!
> I am going to wait and test again tomorrow to see what happens. Wish me luck ladies!!
> Could this be the start of our lucky thread?:happydance:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhh - here's hoping - can you post a pic? Are you testing again tomorrow? I sincerely hope this it for you babes :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am going to test again tomorrow, it was an ic 1st then a Superdrug 10mui test. I have tried taking pictures, but the flash just wipes out the lines, so not much use posting anything:haha: If this is it I am due a "nearly" b'day baby my b'day is
> 5th Jan.
> Will let you know how I get on.
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

I'm so excited for you! I want to test now - will try and resist - can't face a :bfn: Update us when you test again!

:hug: :hug: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Nat 1976

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!
> 
> When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?
> 
> I must admit I nearly cracked last night and poas - don't know why, but I really wanted to!
> Well, this morning came and 10dpo so I could resisit no longer and I am dumb struck, I think I see a faint line!
> I am going to wait and test again tomorrow to see what happens. Wish me luck ladies!!
> Could this be the start of our lucky thread?:happydance:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhh - here's hoping - can you post a pic? Are you testing again tomorrow? I sincerely hope this it for you babes :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am going to test again tomorrow, it was an ic 1st then a Superdrug 10mui test. I have tried taking pictures, but the flash just wipes out the lines, so not much use posting anything:haha: If this is it I am due a "nearly" b'day baby my b'day is
> 5th Jan.
> Will let you know how I get on.
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Hey how funny my Birthday is the 9th of Jan your a fellow capricorn!! ill will be 36 eeeekkk.:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

*Claireyb1* sounds VERY exciting!!! do post a pic, cover the flash if you have to! LOL
FX for you!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

O Claire that is fantastic news,whoop,whoop,did u have any symptoms?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Clairey - I couldn't resist - came home and tested with a FRER, there is thee faintest pink line, too faint to be sure - but giving me some hope! Time to test again in the morning with FMU I think!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> Clairey - I couldn't resist - came home and tested with a FRER, there is thee faintest pink line, too faint to be sure - but giving me some hope! Time to test again in the morning with FMU I think!

OMG that would be so NEAT to get BFPs from two of you!!!!!!

I want pics please!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Clairey - I couldn't resist - came home and tested with a FRER, there is thee faintest pink line, too faint to be sure - but giving me some hope! Time to test again in the morning with FMU I think!
> 
> OMG that would be so NEAT to get BFPs from two of you!!!!!!
> 
> I want pics please!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I've tried but its so faint it doesn't show! Will try again tomorrow! Maybe the heartburn is a symptom! I'm still not sure though, tomorrow might be better! Or a huge disappointment! Hope not!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Clairey - I couldn't resist - came home and tested with a FRER, there is thee faintest pink line, too faint to be sure - but giving me some hope! Time to test again in the morning with FMU I think!
> 
> OMG that would be so NEAT to get BFPs from two of you!!!!!!
> 
> I want pics please!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I've tried but its so faint it doesn't show! Will try again tomorrow! Maybe the heartburn is a symptom! I'm still not sure though, tomorrow might be better! Or a huge disappointment! Hope not!Click to expand...

FX for you :thumbup::flower::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck storm for tomorrow,fixed for you,:hugs::hugs:Xxx


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Clairey - I couldn't resist - came home and tested with a FRER, there is thee faintest pink line, too faint to be sure - but giving me some hope! Time to test again in the morning with FMU I think!

OMG Storm, I am sooo excited for you!!!! Let me know when you have tested again. I will test in the morning. I will try and post a pic then.
This would be so good for the 35+ thread!
Fingers crossed!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Nat 1976 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies we made it through another day, now another day closer to testing. I'm still feeling odd, had terrible heartburn yesterday, cramping and more pink tinged cm - I just don't know what is happening. 3 more little days and then I will probably fold and test on Sunday!
> 
> When is everyone else hoping to test or are we holding out for no AF?
> 
> I must admit I nearly cracked last night and poas - don't know why, but I really wanted to!
> Well, this morning came and 10dpo so I could resisit no longer and I am dumb struck, I think I see a faint line!
> I am going to wait and test again tomorrow to see what happens. Wish me luck ladies!!
> Could this be the start of our lucky thread?:happydance:
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhhhhhhhhhh - here's hoping - can you post a pic? Are you testing again tomorrow? I sincerely hope this it for you babes :hugs:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I am going to test again tomorrow, it was an ic 1st then a Superdrug 10mui test. I have tried taking pictures, but the flash just wipes out the lines, so not much use posting anything:haha: If this is it I am due a "nearly" b'day baby my b'day is
> 5th Jan.
> Will let you know how I get on.
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey how funny my Birthday is the 9th of Jan your a fellow capricorn!! ill will be 36 eeeekkk.:wacko:Click to expand...

Hi Nat, how funny we are so close with the birthdays. I will be 38 next birthday, so I am glad I may get to have a baby just before I turn 38!
This would be so good for boosting moral on the 35+ thread! xxx:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Clairey - I couldn't resist - came home and tested with a FRER, there is thee faintest pink line, too faint to be sure - but giving me some hope! Time to test again in the morning with FMU I think!
> 
> OMG Storm, I am sooo excited for you!!!! Let me know when you have tested again. I will test in the morning. I will try and post a pic then.
> This would be so good for the 35+ thread!
> Fingers crossed!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well Clairey did you test did you did you did you?????


----------



## Rebecka

Hey :D im new here too


----------



## Storm1jet2

Rebecka said:


> Hey :D im new here too

Hello and welcome to the TTC over 35 madness!

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi rebecka welcome xxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Storm1jet2 said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Clairey - I couldn't resist - came home and tested with a FRER, there is thee faintest pink line, too faint to be sure - but giving me some hope! Time to test again in the morning with FMU I think!
> 
> OMG Storm, I am sooo excited for you!!!! Let me know when you have tested again. I will test in the morning. I will try and post a pic then.
> This would be so good for the 35+ thread!
> Fingers crossed!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well Clairey did you test did you did you did you?????Click to expand...

Hi Storm, yes I did and it is slightly darker than yesterday. I think I will buy a digi today and test with it tomorrow with fmu. How about you? did you test?
xxx:hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

Rebecka said:


> Hey :D im new here too

A big warm welcome Rebecka!
:hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storm1jet2 said:
> 
> 
> Clairey - I couldn't resist - came home and tested with a FRER, there is thee faintest pink line, too faint to be sure - but giving me some hope! Time to test again in the morning with FMU I think!
> 
> OMG Storm, I am sooo excited for you!!!! Let me know when you have tested again. I will test in the morning. I will try and post a pic then.
> This would be so good for the 35+ thread!
> Fingers crossed!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well Clairey did you test did you did you did you?????Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Storm, yes I did and it is slightly darker than yesterday. I think I will buy a digi today and test with it tomorrow with fmu. How about you? did you test?
> xxx:hugs:Click to expand...

Ohhhhhhhh how exciting! Sounds really good! Yes buy a digi - buy one!

I did indeed test again this morning, used an IC last night and this morning and not a hint of a line, zip, zilch, nada - did another FRER and the line was stupidly faint so I thought I might be imaging it - but I knew I wasn't imagining the heartburn and remembered I had a digi in the drawer - so I thought I would give it a shot - it came up with 1-2 pregnant! I'm not celebrating yet as AF isn't even due for another 2 days, but fingers x'd!

I've also just gone out and bought another 6 tests of 3 different brands.... Roll on Sunday!

Hope this is it for us :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 & Storm1jet2 PLEASE get BFP's for us!!! I want pics!!!!

Welcome to the Jungle Rebecka ;-)


----------



## Storm1jet2

LLbean said:


> Claireyb1 & Storm1jet2 PLEASE get BFP's for us!!! I want pics!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the Jungle Rebecka ;-)

Hello llbean - just for you...

https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/IMG00348-20110422-0755.jpg

The FRER is still too faint to see when photographed!

I can't wait until Sunday now! Please be a sticky little bean!


----------



## Indigo77

Storm AND Claire....?....!!!

:wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Indigo77 said:


> Storm AND Claire....?....!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo:


FX'D! I think we are both holding off the :happydance: until after Sunday!!!!

:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Indigo77

So exciting!!!! How many dpo? :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Indigo77 said:


> So exciting!!!! How many dpo? :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:

I think I'm 11 DPO today! I definately feel pregnant - had serious heartburn since 7 DPO - not something I usually have... here's hoping this little dot sticks around!


----------



## Indigo77

FXed!


----------



## GraceFace

Indigo77 said:


> Storm AND Claire....?....!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo:

WHOAOMG!!!! HELLO BFPs!!! 
:happydance::hugs::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Storm1jet2

GraceFace said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Storm AND Claire....?....!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo:
> 
> WHOAOMG!!!! HELLO BFPs!!!
> :happydance::hugs::yipee::headspin::wohoo:Click to expand...

I think we are both cautiously optimistic! I have another 6 tests to use over the next few days, 2 Tesco, 2 Boots and another 2 CB digitial - its costing me a fortune!

If it does work out for me this month this is what we did this cycle - 

Well woman conception vitamins for me, wellman conception vitamins for him.
1st month using CBFM, I know its not for everyone but it fed my POAS addiction and made me feel like I was being proactive!
CD 11, 12,13 & 16 - High on CBFM
CD 14 & 15 - Peak on CBFM
DTD - CD 10, 11, 13, 14, 15 & 17
Did the old pillow under the bum trick and fell asleep like that, kept knees up for 20 mins too to try and keep those little guys in there!

It still seems very surreal! All I need now is a good old remedy for heartburn! I don't know why I have such bad heartburn?

:dust: to everyone :hugs:


----------



## Ruth2307

I am so excited for both of you I can hardly breathe so I can only imagine how you must be feeling!! :happydance: :cry: (of happiness of course) and massive :hugs: :hugs:
xxxx


----------



## GraceFace

Storm1jet2 said:


> GraceFace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Storm AND Claire....?....!!!
> 
> :wohoo: :happydance: :wohoo: :headspin: :wohoo:
> 
> WHOAOMG!!!! HELLO BFPs!!!
> :happydance::hugs::yipee::headspin::wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> I think we are both cautiously optimistic! I have another 6 tests to use over the next few days, 2 Tesco, 2 Boots and another 2 CB digitial - its costing me a fortune!
> 
> If it does work out for me this month this is what we did this cycle -
> 
> Well woman conception vitamins for me, wellman conception vitamins for him.
> 1st month using CBFM, I know its not for everyone but it fed my POAS addiction and made me feel like I was being proactive!
> CD 11, 12,13 & 16 - High on CBFM
> CD 14 & 15 - Peak on CBFM
> DTD - CD 10, 11, 13, 14, 15 & 17
> Did the old pillow under the bum trick and fell asleep like that, kept knees up for 20 mins too to try and keep those little guys in there!
> 
> It still seems very surreal! All I need now is a good old remedy for heartburn! I don't know why I have such bad heartburn?
> 
> :dust: to everyone :hugs:Click to expand...

Sluggish digestive system with constipation due to pregancy? That's my first thought, but I had heartburn when pregnant when I ate dairy in all 3 pregnancies. I don't think it started so early for me though.

Thank you for sharing your journey! FX'd for both of you!


----------



## LLbean

Storm1jet2 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Claireyb1 & Storm1jet2 PLEASE get BFP's for us!!! I want pics!!!!
> 
> Welcome to the Jungle Rebecka ;-)
> 
> Hello llbean - just for you...
> 
> https://i1118.photobucket.com/albums/k614/storm1jet2/BFP/IMG00348-20110422-0755.jpg
> 
> The FRER is still too faint to see when photographed!
> 
> I can't wait until Sunday now! Please be a sticky little bean!Click to expand...

OMG OMG OMG!!!! YEY!!!! :happydance::yipee::wohoo::loopy:

I am SSSSSSSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY for you!!!!!!!

stick bean STICK!!!!


----------



## Claireyb1

Here's mine Ladies! xx


----------



## LLbean

Claireyb1 said:


> View attachment 196072
> 
> 
> Here's mine Ladies! xx

WOOO HOOOOO!!!!

Oh my God ladies, this is AWESOME!!! :baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
:happydance::thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## cco

hi everyone. i just clicked on this post to say hi and that i would love to join in being I am on a new CD1 today and than I noticed all the BFP's! That is amazing! Just wanted to say congratulations to you guys. H&H 9months to you :flower:


----------



## Nat 1976

Yippppppeeeeee:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: so happy for you ladies.... this is so up lifting to see :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Claireyb1

To all the ladies on this thread - I hope that seeing the BFP's gives hope to all of us 35+ ladies that It can and will happen for us. 
I wish everyone lots and lots of :dust::dust: for your little Easter Eggies!!
Here's hoping to see some more BFP's!
You ladies are amazing!:thumbup:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

congratulations ladies you are giving us all hope.
happy and healthy 9 months
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GraceFace

Claireyb1 said:


> To all the ladies on this thread - I hope that seeing the BFP's gives hope to all of us 35+ ladies that It can and will happen for us.
> I wish everyone lots and lots of :dust::dust: for your little Easter Eggies!!
> Here's hoping to see some more BFP's!
> You ladies are amazing!:thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs:

"Like" :happydance:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> View attachment 196072
> 
> 
> Here's mine Ladies! xx

Oh Clairey that is brilliant - so so so so so happy for you! 

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Storm1jet2

Claireyb1 said:


> To all the ladies on this thread - I hope that seeing the BFP's gives hope to all of us 35+ ladies that It can and will happen for us.
> I wish everyone lots and lots of :dust::dust: for your little Easter Eggies!!
> Here's hoping to see some more BFP's!
> You ladies are amazing!:thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs:

I'll second that! It's amazing how much your support has meant the last month and hope each and everyone of you gets your :bfp: very very soon!

:hugs:


----------



## NC_Sarah

Claireyb1 said:


> View attachment 196072
> 
> 
> Here's mine Ladies! xx

Yea! Huge Congrats. I can't believe we both got our BFPs this cycle :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Claireyb1

NC_Sarah said:


> Claireyb1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 196072
> 
> 
> Here's mine Ladies! xx
> 
> Yea! Huge Congrats. I can't believe we both got our BFPs this cycle :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

It is so amazing isn't it Sarah!! funny to think that even though we are thousands of miles apart we share a common fact - we are both having a baby around the same time! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

YEY for all the BFP ladies!!!! WOOO HOO!!!! Go Team Baby for 2012!!!!


----------



## mumof2and1dog

Well I've been away for the easter weekend and have just came on here to catch up on unread posts and can't believe 2 of our own have got their :bfp:
A big CONGRATULATIONS to *claireyb1** and storm1jet2*

Could this be a lucky thread!!! Here's hoping for many more :bfp: I really hope you 2 lovely ladies have a happy and healthy 9 months :baby::baby::baby: You're an inspiration to us all x

Please keep in touch with this thread and hopefully some more of us will be joining you on the pg threads xxx

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Storm and Claireyb - huge congratulations to you both :happydance:

Wishing you both and all the other ladies who got their BFPs this month very happy and healthy pregnancies :thumbup:


----------

